# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Aegean Odyssey [Aegean I, Aegean Dolphin, Dolphin, Narcis]

## Apostolos

To Ετζιαν 1 πρ Ετζιαν Ντόλφιν σήμερα έδεσε στου Κανέλου!
Ξέρει κανείς το μέλλον του???
Copy of DSC_0001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όλο κάπου θα χρειαστεί. Αν ναυλωθεί το IVORY για της θρησκευτικές κρουαζιέρες τότε ίσως ναυλωθει στη Golden Sun Cruises.
Αν τελικά πουληθεί το PRINCESSA MARISA ίσως πάει για μονοήμερες από Κύπρο.

Παντως είναι εντυπωσιακό οτι κάποτε το καράβι ήταν ετσι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά, από μία διαφορετική γωνία λήψης.

AEGEAN 1.jpg

----------


## Baggeliq

*Δεν πειστώ να χαθεί εστία θα το χρησιμοποιούμε πουθενά  αλλά που τι λέτε εσείς ;*

----------


## Ellinis

To AEGEAN I έχει επανέρθει στην ιστοσελίδα της Golden Star και θα κάνει 3/4-ημερες για λογαριασμό της.

----------


## despo

Και ομως εξαφανίστηκε απο την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας και αναφέρεται πλεον το Aegean Pearl, με φωτογραφία το Περλα της Λουης.

----------


## adam

Κάτι παίζεται ?????

----------


## Haddock

Μια διαφορετική εικόνα από το όμορφο σκαρί

Πηγή

aegeanI.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

κατα τις 5μιση το aegean ειπε να βαλει μπροστα τις μηχανες του και φλομωσε το κοσμο απο το καπνο.........

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: *Απόστολος* (εν πλώ)

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι θα αφαιρεθούν όλες οι σωσίββιες βάρκες του πλοίου και στη θέση τους θα δημιουργηθούν μπαλκόνια στις ανάλογες καμπίνες. Επίσης θα ακολουθήσει μια μεγάλη εσωτερική αναμόρφωση του πλοίου εσωτερικά. Μη ρωτήστε για τα σωστισκά μέσα του πλοίου ... θα δούμε στη πορεία τι θα γίνει.

----------


## El Greco

ego pantos eida mia varka tou aegean1 na kovi voltes pano se ena fortigo stin akti Possidonos, tin Paraskeyh pou mas perase

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2094.jpg

Eδώ το Aegean 1 χωρίς τις βάρκες παρά μόνο τις 1 και 2,χθές 14/4/2008

----------


## freesoc2005

λοιπόν μάγκές το πλοίο είναι στη προβλήτα 1 στο σκαραραμαγκά εδω και 15 μέρες περίπου δίπλα στη φρεγάτα Λήμνος και εκτελούνται γενικές επισκεύες λογικά περνάει επιθεωρήσεις και ετοιμάζεται για τη σεζόν

----------


## mandiam

Θα την προλαβει τη σεζον ρε παιδια??σημερα το βαπορι στη δραπετσωνα!πολλες οι εργασιες και φαινεται εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον πολυ ανετοιμο!

----------


## freesoc2005

εγω πιστευω θα την προλαβει αλωστε δεν νομιζς να μπηκαν σε αυτη τη πολυεξοδη διαδικασια χωρις να υπαρχουν ναυλωσεις...ισος καποιος να ξερει κατι σχετικα με αυτο και να μας πει

----------


## MIOU

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΖΟΝ 2009Σ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΜΩΛΟ ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑΣ

----------


## dk

Το Πασχα του 2004 ειχα κανει ενα τριημερο μ'αυτο και περασα υπεροχα.Δεν θα ξεχασω την Μεγαλη Παρασκευη την περιφορα του επιταφιου μεσα στο πλοιο(πρωτογνωρη εμπειρια για μενα).
Γενικα ειχαμε περασει πολυ καλα.

----------


## scoufgian

αρκετα παραμελημενο, κατοικοεδρευει ,το AEGEAN1, στο Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσωνας.Διπλα του ακριβως ,ο τραυματιας Ταξιαρχης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8921

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8922

----------


## aflaouras

πραγματικα υπεροχο καραβι!!ειχα ταξιδεψει παλιοτερα με αυτο σε μια τετραημερη κρουαζερια.υπαρχει κανενας που να εχει δουλεψει σε αυτο το πλοιο?

----------


## nektarios15

Έχω δουλέψει σε αυτό το πλοίο όταν λεγόταν AEGEAN DOLPHIN το 1990, ήταν ιδιοκτησίας του Αγγελόπουλου.

----------


## dk

Πασχα 2004 στο Κουσαντασι.

app0005.jpg

----------


## Leo

Την θέση του Έλυρου στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ πήρε το γνωστό μας κρουαζιερόπλοιο για την μεγάλη μετασκευή που πρόκειται να υποστεί
όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί. 

P1090727.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Τι εκανε λεει; Πηρε τη θεση του Ελυρου;
Καμια πιο καινουρια φωτο απο αυτη;
Πως θα το βαψουν;
Ποτε ξεκινα κρουαζιερες :Very Happy:

----------


## mandiam

Η μαγικη θεση παιδια ειναι αυτη...οσα δενουν εκει,μετα φευγουν αγνωριστα!!!καλη δουλεια στο πληρωμα και επιτελους καλα ταξιδια να εχει και να το ξαναδουμε στις θαλασσες μας!

----------


## sylver23

18.11.2008

λιγο τρομακτικη φωτο θα ελεγα

PA191826.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τις μετασκευές που πραγματοποιούνται στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο *"Aegean Ι"* στο Κερατσίνι.
Σάββατο, 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008.
Ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έχει υποστεί και στο παρελθόν ευρεία μετασκευή.
Για κάποιο διάστημα "φιλοξενήθηκε" και στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο να ετοιμάζεται για καινούρια ταξίδια. Ειδικά, μετά από μια περίοδο παροπλισμού .......  
Σαν ένα είδος ρεπορτάζ.
Για τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον mastrokosta και για όλους τους καλούς φίλους. 
Aegean I.jpg 
Στο Κερατσίνι.jpg 
Στο Κερατσίνι ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Kαι μετα τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες των φιλων μας Leo,Sylver23 και Roi Baudoin με τις λεπτομερεις να το δουμε απο τον ΝΜΔ την ιδια μερα...
Aegean 1.jpg

----------


## sylver23

εγω να δω ποτε θα παω στις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικες μερα.δεν εχω παει ποτε  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τις μετασκευές που πραγματοποιούνται στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο *"Aegean Ι"* στο Κερατσίνι.
> 
> Σάββατο, 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008.
> Ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έχει υποστεί και στο παρελθόν ευρεία μετασκευή.
> Για κάποιο διάστημα "φιλοξενήθηκε" και στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
> Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο να ετοιμάζεται για καινούρια ταξίδια. Ειδικά, μετά από μια περίοδο παροπλισμού .......  
> Σαν ένα είδος ρεπορτάζ.
> Για τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον mastrrokosta και για όλους τους καλούς φίλους. 
> Aegean I.jpg 
> ...


*Nα βάλω και εγώ ολίγες λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου...*



2------.jpg







2-----.jpg





2---.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τις μετασκευές που πραγματοποιούνται στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο *"Aegean Ι"* στο Κερατσίνι.
> 
> 
> Σάββατο, 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008.
> Ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έχει υποστεί και στο παρελθόν ευρεία μετασκευή.
> Για κάποιο διάστημα "φιλοξενήθηκε" και στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
> Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο να ετοιμάζεται για καινούρια ταξίδια. Ειδικά, μετά από μια περίοδο παροπλισμού .......  
> Σαν ένα είδος ρεπορτάζ.
> Για τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον mastrrokosta και για όλους τους καλούς φίλους. 
> ...


Φίλε Αντώνη σ ευχαριστώ !Χαίρομαι που τελικά αυτό το όμορφο βαπόρι θα ξανά ταξιδέψει

----------


## esperos

Και  για  την  ιστορία  του,  εδώ  μια  φωτογραφία  του  σε  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  με  το  προηγούμενο  του  όνομα. Προσοχή  στην  σημαία  στο  κατάρτι  του.

AEGEAN DOLPHIN.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και για την ιστορία του, εδώ μια φωτογραφία του σε αναχώρηση από Πειραιά με το προηγούμενο του όνομα. Προσοχή στην σημαία στο κατάρτι του.
> 
> AEGEAN DOLPHIN.jpg


Ήταν την εποχή που ήταν charter στην Ηπειρωτική .

----------


## .voyager

Photo του Aegen 1, ως Aegean Dolphin, γύρω στο 1992-1993 (15-16 χρόνια πίσω). Σκαναρισμένη...

----------


## sylver23

και οι εργασιες προχωρανε .....
19/12/2008

PC192673.jpg

PC192674.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το βαπόρι το έχει αγοράσει ένας ηλικιωμένος ’Αγγλος ο οποίος ονομάζεται Gerry Herrod και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίους. Ο συγκεκριμένος είχε ιδρύσει το 1984 την Ocean Cruise Lines (νομίζω με έδρα την Αθήνα) που την πούλησε το 1990 στην Paquet για $ 100 εκατ. 

Συνέχισε δημιουργώντας το 1993 την Orient Lines με το MARCO POLO που μετασκευάστηκε σε Πέραμα και Σύρο, και την πούλησε "χρυσάφι" το 1998 στην Norwegian Caribbean. 
Συνέχισε ιδρύοντας το 2002 την επίσης πετυχημένη Discovery World Cruises που επίσης την πούλησε σε καλή τιμή.
Τώρα είναι η τέταρτη εταιρεία που φτιάχνει και μένει να μάθουμε την "επιτυχημένη συνταγή" του.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το πλοίο θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες εντός το ελληνικών υδάτων?

----------


## Ellinis

Tα πλοία των προηγούμενων εταιρειων του Αγγλου κάνανε κρουαζιέρες σε όλο τον κόσμο, μάλλον και αυτό έτσι θα κάνει. Άρα που και που θα το βλέπουμε.

----------


## starce

To plio, a po ti akoustikai, tha kani kroizieres ''EXPEDITION''. Kseri kanis to kenourio onoma ??

----------


## Ellinis

Ούτε το νέο του όνομα έχει κυκλοφορήσει, ούτε και το όνομα της εταιρείας που θα το έχει. Πάντως στο πρόγραμμα του 2009 της Voyages of Discovery (που ήταν μια πιθανότητα) δεν υπάρχει νέο καράβι άρα δεν είναι αυτή.

----------


## starce

se efkaristo file ellinis. tote tha pao na psakso pou diavasa afti thn pliroforia e an eho nea tha to grapso sto forum

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello friends,

There was the rumor abt three months ago that british business man Gerry Herrod, the same person that founded Orient Lines in 1993 and initially Ocean Cruise Lines acquired this ship and was planning to renew her for a new role, similar to Orient Cruise Lines "sense"  for a world-voyage cruise ship for a nich of market contemplating art & cultural cruising target...

Can someone confirm if this is project is going ahead?

I was the agent for the Aegean I when she called in Madeira some years ago...a fine little ship!

----------


## Apostolos

Yes the vessel, as you can see in our previous messages, is under a great repair & conversion near Piraeus. For photos, check our forum gallery and here

----------


## Ship's Agent

Good day Apostolos,

Many thanks for the attached info...however my query still goes...do you know who will operate her? which company? 

Kind regards & thanks

Dimas

----------


## Ellinis

Dimas, it is indeed Gerry Herrod the person that bought Aegean I, apparently for conversion to an expedition cruise ship. However the name of the company that will operate her is still unknown. 
I was looking throught the web and there is not any clue of a new company. I guess that she won't sail in 2009.

----------


## polykas

_Δύο φωτό του πλοίου, στον μώλο ΔΕΗ για τον καλό φίλο αντώνη μώλο που μας έχει χαρίσει άπειρες μετασκευές._

P3070131.JPG

P3070124.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Προχωράει η μετασκευή και πιστεύω να βγει ενα καλό αποτέλεσμα.Απο οτι είδα απέκτησε και ''νέο'' φουγάρο (''ντύσιμο'' παλαιου)

P5101888.jpg

P5101891.jpg

P5101892.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

μερικές χτεσινές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου το οποίο βρίσκεται απέναντι απο το ΝΜΔ.







Αφιερωμένες στο Leo, τον Speedkiller, τον Roi Baudoin και όλη την παρέα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Εχν μεινει αφωνος :shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## hayabusa

χαίρομαι που σου άρεσαν φίλε Rocinante  :Very Happy: 
αλήθεια, υπάρχει κατηγορία για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι στην gallery; νομίζω θα μπορούσαν να πάνε και εκει για να μη χαθούν στις σελίδες αυτού του θέματος  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> χαίρομαι που σου άρεσαν φίλε Rocinante 
> αλήθεια, υπάρχει κατηγορία για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι στην gallery; νομίζω θα μπορούσαν να πάνε και εκει για να μη χαθούν στις σελίδες αυτού του θέματος


 Συμφωνω απολυτως. Και εγω αυτο σκεφτομουν. Ισως ο Leo μπορει να βοηθησει.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Enjoy her postcards, initially as :

AEGEAN DOLPHIN by Delphin Hellas Inc.

Aegean_Dolphin.jpg

Aegean_Dolphin 2.jpg

and later as AEGEAN I under charter by Renaissance Cruises

Aegean_I_BY RENAISSANCE.jpg

Aegean_I_BY RENAISSANCE 2.jpg

Does someone have news about her present situation?

 :Smile:  I look forward for your comments....

----------


## nikosnasia

1η ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2000,ΣΤΟΝ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ.
Pict2000016.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Μία χθεσινή.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το Πλοιο θα ονομασθει *AEGEAN ODYSSEY* ανηκει στον πολυ Gerry HERROD η αλλιως "COWBOY" ιδρυτη της *ORIENT LINES* που μετασκευασε (1993) το *MARCO POLO*  στη ΣΥΡΟ και το Περαμα.Προθεση ειναι το πλοιο να πραγματοποιησει Expedition Cruises ενω δεν αναμενεται να ειναι ετοιμο πριν την Ανοιξη του 2010!

----------


## Leo

Μια μακρινή φωτγραφία του πλοίου (συγνώμη για την ποιότητα) στις 13/06/09. Αυτό θα γίνει καινούργιο με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης...

P1180926.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

kanena neo gia auto to vapori den uparxei?

----------


## Ellinis

Nομίζω πως τα έγραψε ο Aegean Islands 2 ποστ παραπάνω. Λογικά σύντομα θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί και στο διαδύκτιο η ιστοσελίδα της νέας του εταιρείας.

Στο μεταξύ όμως ας πάμε στο Πέραμα 22 χρόνια πίσω και να δούμε το καράβι μέσα από το φακό του εξαιρετικού ιταλού καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali. Το άλλοτε αδελφάκι του ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ έχει φορέσει το νεό του κομοδέσιο, όμως η είσοδος του γκαράζ φαίνεται ακόμη ανοικτή.

aegean dolphin conv.jpg
πηγή : περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.

----------


## stratoscy

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ.ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ.....

----------


## britanis

why she have make this not with the REGAL EMPRESS or HERMES????

----------


## Ellinis

Μοst probably AEGEAN 1 was easier to bring it up to Solas2010 than the REGAL EMPRESS which was full of wooden fitings...

----------


## stratoscy

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ MARITIME MATTERS ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΩΘΗΚΕ Ο ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ 650  ΣΕ 382.Η ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΙΣΗ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ

http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

----------


## diagoras

Το Aegean one στον προλιμενα το 2007 
σάρωση0004.jpg 
(σκαναρισμενη)

----------


## .voyager

> ΜΕΙΩΘΗΚΕ Ο ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ 650 ΣΕ 382


Υποθέτω θα πραγματοποιεί luxury κρουαζιέρες, απευθυνόμενο σε ποιοτικούς τουρίστες. Δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλο σε ηλικία για τέτοιας έκτασης μετασκευή-επένδυση;
Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια φώτο του πλοίου, που τράβηξα γύρω στα 10 μου, πριν τον Κάβο Ντόρο.

----------


## stratoscy

Αν ήταν μεγάλο σε ηλικία δεν θα τουσ σύμφερε αυτή η μετασκευή

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι εργασίες προχωρούν κανονικά όπως βλέπουμε και σε μια σημερινή φωτογραφεία του !
IMG_6323.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Have obtained this picture from a website which gives a good idea of how smart the ship will look once finished. At least they have retained her lines and only her funnel has been modified which actaully loos better.

Apologies gfor the small size.

Best regards
Henry

Aegean-Odyssey.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΣ  ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΙΔΡΥΘΗΚΕ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ HERROLD

ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ:http://www.cruisecritic.com/news/news.cfm?ID=3378

----------


## Ellinis

> Have obtained this picture from a website which gives a good idea of how smart the ship will look once finished. At least they have retained her lines and only her funnel has been modified which actaully loos better.
> 
> Apologies gfor the small size.
> 
> Best regards
> Henry
> 
> Aegean-Odyssey.JPG


Thanks Henry, indeed she looks smart. This new refit gave her a new lease of life for sure!
The new company's name is _Voyages to Antiquity_.

----------


## lostromos

Αρχίζει σιγά σιγά η παρουσία της εταιρείας στο Ιντερνετ.
Εδώ το website της, υπό κατασκευή, και εδώ στα νέα..

----------


## stratoscy

Ξέρουμε αν θα είναι ελληνικό το πλήρωμα?

----------


## Leo

Εδώ θα δούμε και την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο Aegean 1 όπως είναι σήμερα.

P1230498.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά όμως το κάναν πολύ όμορφο!!!

AEGEAN1.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Ναί όντως.Σε ευχαριστούμε που μασ κρατάς ενήμερους

----------


## kapas

μπηκα πρωτη φορα στο θεμα αυτο και ειδα την προοδο του.... μια ερωτηση: επειδη ειμαι ασχετος απο αυτα, πειτε μου, το καφε χρωμα οφειλεται σε αντικατασταση των λαμαρινων του η απλα σε ξυσιμο των ηδη υπαρχοντων(να φυγει το χρωμα και λοιπα)??? :Confused:

----------


## mastrokostas

> μπηκα πρωτη φορα στο θεμα αυτο και ειδα την προοδο του.... μια ερωτηση: επειδη ειμαι ασχετος απο αυτα, πειτε μου, το καφε χρωμα οφειλεται σε αντικατασταση των λαμαρινων του η απλα σε ξυσιμο των ηδη υπαρχοντων(να φυγει το χρωμα και λοιπα)???


Είναι ειδική μπογιά(βάση ,κάτι σαν το παλιό μίνιο ) ,μετά από αφαίρεση της παλιάς με αμμοβολή , βάφετε με αυτήν .

----------


## kapas

> Είναι ειδική μπογιά(βάση ,κάτι σαν το παλιό μίνιο ) ,μετά από αφαίρεση της παλιάς με αμμοβολή , βάφετε με αυτήν .


α μαλιστα...ευχαριστω!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Dimas, it is indeed Gerry Herrod the person that bought Aegean I, apparently for conversion to an expedition cruise ship. However the name of the company that will operate her is still unknown. 
> I was looking throught the web and there is not any clue of a new company. I guess that she won't sail in 2009.


Aris there is already a website at www.voyagestoantiquity.com with offices in both US and UK. However they won't have further details until later in September.

However I did find an e-brochure on the web which I have downloaded but I don't think it can be uploaded on the forum as its a pdf file (over 8 MB) so its too big. Its very interesting with detailed deck plans and computer images of the cabin interiors plus all the itineraries etc. Will try and scan some pages for you from the brochure this evening.

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, here are a few pages from the e-brochure which I found as promised.
It is interesting to compare the new deck plan with one of the old Aegean 1 plans and see how they reduced passenger capacity from 570 to 380 by enlarging cabins and making one out of two on some decks. She now has a total of 42 balcony cabins if you look closely. The rest of the layout has not changed much but she will be a much better ship after all the improvements.
The cinema deck is not shown but they will be using it as a lecture hall according to the brochure! 

Cheers
Henry.

scan0264.jpg

scan0265.jpg

scan0266.jpg

scan0267.jpg

scan0268.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Really nice concept and work. Thank you for this material.

----------


## stratoscy

Its really really beautifull!!!!A new aegean ship is born

----------


## Apostolos

Very nice!!! From the name I can understand that the vessel will remain in Greek generally waters...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φιλαράκια παρατηρήστε που το πρώην Ετζιαν 1 θα γίνει απο τα πιό πολυτελέστερα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια!!!!Ωραία εξέλιξη έχει παρόλο τα χρονάκια του..μακάρι να είχαν την τύχη του κ άλλα βαπόρια!!

----------


## lostromos

Όλη η μπροσούρα, εδώ (72 σελίδες).

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο τύπος είναι πολύ έξυπνος !Γνωρίζοντας καλά την μεσόγειο , και με ένα ευέλικτο βαπόρι ,έφτιαξε ελκυστικότατες κρουαζιέρες  ,που απευθύνονται σε επιβάτες ,λάτρεις των καλών υπηρεσιών.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για τα γούστα μου είναι εξαιρετικό και θα ήθελα να πάω μια κρουαζίερα μαζί του, μικρή βέβαια γιατί οι 30άρες είναι για συνατξιούχους  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Λοστρόμε... ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάρτε με και μένα μαζιιιιι!!!!

----------


## Leo

Αν ξεφυλλίσεις την μπροσούρα Απόστολε είναι ονειρικές οι κρουαζιέρες και κατ εξοχή καραβολατρικές. Θεωρώ ότι έχει πακέτα για όλα τα βαλάντια..... (Γαμήλιο ταξίδι πήγες? - θα σου βάλω φωτιές  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Apostolos

Για γαμήλιο δεν υπάρχει μία! Το μόνο που με σώζει είναι καμιά αίτηση και κανα βιογραφικό ειδάλλως κρουαζιέρα γιόκ!

----------


## lostromos

Το website απέκτησε νέο περιεχόμενο...

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιός θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι το Ro/Ro αυτό σήμερα μετασκευάζετε για δεύτερη φορά απολύτως επιτυχημένα και ετοιμάζετε για μία νέα ζωή!!!
042 AEGEAN DOLPHINE-NARCIS AT NAFS ISHIPYARD MAY 1986.JPG

Copyright: Albert Novelli

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία.Ούτε που το φανταζόμουν ότι ληταν έτσι κάποτε

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία πρός το τέλος...

Ανετα θα παρέμενε ΕΓ/ΟΓ!!!
043 AEGEAN DOLPHIN OCT 1986.JPG
Albert Novelli

----------


## cpt babis

Ας δουμε μια σημερινη φωτογραφια
DSC00393.JPG
για τον καπτεν Leo

----------


## kapas

αποστολε, εχεις και αλλες φωτο πριν την μετασκευη του???  :Razz:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !


Και όπως φαίνεται από τη πρυμιά φωτογραφία και το fakta είναι ένα από τα αδελφάκια του τέως Αγία Γαλήνη.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## polykas

_Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου για τον καλό φίλο Αpollon..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μεγαλωσαν τα παραθυρα της Γεφυρας η κανω λαθος?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γνωριζει κανεις ποια εταιρεια το εχει και που εχει εδρα?

----------


## Apostolos

Πληροφορίες απο το equasis:
THE AEGEAN EXPERIENCE MC
1, Sirangiou Street, Piraeus Greece

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιο πλανο απο βιντεο του *Aegean I

*photo.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Από μιά διαφημιστική καρτ ποστάλ του 1995, ως Aegean Dolphin στη Μύκονο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμο η κάποια τελευταία φωτογραφεία του !

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε και λέμε, η κουκλίτσα γίνεται ομορφότερη μέρα με την ημέρα...

DSCN3760odis.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαντάζομαι ότι και στο εσωτερικό του θα γίνετε χαμός απο δουλιές.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends

Here are some good photos of her taken from original Dolphin Hellas publicity material. She was superbly fitted out by famed designers Agnes and Michael Katzourakis in the typical pastel shades and chrome style of the 80's, and she even had her dining room carpet especially made incorporating the company logo in the fabric (the dolphin jumping through the D). Even though her conversion and refit took a very long time......a very sleek and elegant vessel was the end result. Lets hope in her new guise as Aegean Odyssey she remains an attractive vessel. Thankfully they have'n altered her external appearance too much!

Henry. 

scan0530.jpg

scan0531.jpg

scan0532.jpg

scan0533.jpg

scan0534.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Eίναι ευχάριστο που το πρωην Aegean Dolphin (που έχω ταξιδέψει) και νυν Aegean Odyssey, θα ξανακάνει κρουαζιέρες.

Θυμάμαι το Dolphin το 1991. Τότε επι εποχές ιδιοκτησίας Αγγελόπουλου, ηταν ισως το πιο όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο και αν όχι ενα απο τα πιο όμορφα με Ελληνική σημαία της τοτε εποχής.
Η ανακατασκευή του απο ferry boat σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεν ξέρω ποσο στοιχισε αλλα το σχέδιο του dolphin βασίστηκε στο σχέδιο του Εuropa.

Δειτε τις ομοιότητες. :mrgreen:




Ίσως για αυτό ως σήμερα αρέσει σε όλους μας το σκαρί του. Πολύ πετυχημένη μετατροπή!

Και επειδή πάντα μου άρεσε αυτο το καράβι το χάρηκα που το είδα ξανά να ζωντανεύει!

Α) Μου αρέσει η ιδέα των μπαλκονιών στα πλάγια της πρύμνης.
β) Μου αρέσει η νεα τζιμινιέρα (αν και η αλλαγή της μπορει να μην οφειλεται μονο σε λόγους ντιζαιν, μιας και η προηγούμενη δημιουργούσε πολλές φορές ζημιά υστερα απο την μετατροπή των δυο τζιμινιέρων που ειχε ως αδελφάκι του Αγ.Γαλήνη, σε μία.)
Γ) Μου αρέσει που έκλεισε ο χώρος πισω απο την τζιμινιέρα στο deck έξω. Έχει γίνει κάποιο extra bar εκει, ξέρουμε?
Δ) Μου αρέσουν τα νεα χρώματα και το σήμα.
Ε) Δεν κατάλαβα πως μειώθηκε η χωρητικότητα του πλοιου απο 680 επιβάτες σε 386. Αφου δεν δημιουργήθηκαν καινούρια bar, γενικά χώροι αναψυχής, για να μειωθούν οι καμπίνες. Any way.

Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που αν και σκαρί του 1973 βρήκε επιχειρηματία για να το μετασκευάσει για δεύτερη φορά. Νόμιζα πως το πλοιο θα πήγαινε για παλιοσίδερα.
Ευτυχώς θα το βλέπουμε παλι στις θάλασσες.

Καλα σου ταξίδια Ageand Odyssey.

p.s.

Ξέρουμε που μπορούμε να βρούμε φωτό του εσωτερικού του μετά την μετασκευή του? Θα έχει γίνει κουκλα μέσα !!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Kαι μάλλον η νέα του μετατροπή/σχεδιο βασίστηκε σε αυτο εδω το καράβι που ονομάζεται ''Nordic Prince'' 

Δεν μοιάζουν?  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Kάπου γράφω πως μετά την μετατροπή των δυο τζιμινιέρων που ειχε σε μία, αυτο δημιουργησε καποια προβλήματα.
Τελικά όπως φαίνεται απο αυτη την φωτό δεν έφτιαξαν νέα τζιμινιέρα, αλλα απλώς της άλλαξαν το σχέδιο εξωτερικά, κρυβοντας την παλιά μέσα στις καινουριες λαμαρίνες. 

Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Περίμενα πως θα είχε αλλάξει η τζιμινιέρα. Τελικά η παλαιά κρύφτηκε μέσα στην καινούρια.

----------


## kapas

> Kάπου γράφω πως μετά την μετατροπή των δυο τζιμινιέρων που ειχε σε μία, αυτο δημιουργησε καποια προβλήματα.
> Τελικά όπως φαίνεται απο αυτη την φωτό δεν έφτιαξαν νέα τζιμινιέρα, αλλα απλώς της άλλαξαν το σχέδιο εξωτερικά, κρυβοντας την παλιά μέσα στις καινουριες λαμαρίνες. 
> 
> Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Περίμενα πως θα είχε αλλάξει η τζιμινιέρα. Τελικά η παλαιά κρύφτηκε μέσα στην καινούρια.


ειναι ευκολο φιλε μου να μας πεις τι προβληματα δημιουργησε αυτο??? μιας και δεν το βρισκω σε προηγουμενες σελιδες...

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> ειναι ευκολο φιλε μου να μας πεις τι προβληματα δημιουργησε αυτο??? μιας και δεν το βρισκω σε προηγουμενες σελιδες...


Nαι αμέ... 
Πρώτα να αναφέρω το site στο οποιο βρίσκεται η παραπανω φωτογραφία.
Βρίσκεται ΕΔΩ. 

Ο πατέρας μου δούλευε στον καράβι οταν ηταν Dolphin επι Αγγελόπουλου. Μου είχε πει οτι ειχε δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα απο την ένωση των δυο τζιμινιέρων σε μία.
Συχνά το dolphin είχε πρόβλημα με τις μηχανές του. Όσοι ναυτικοι εργάσθηκαν σε αυτό και τυχαίνει να ειναι μέλη στο forum φαντάζομαι πως μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν.

Το τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα δημιουργησε δεν θυμαμαι αλλα κάτι ειχε γίνει, κάποιο σφάλμα ειχε δημιουργήσει.
Θα τον ξαναρωτήσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

Το θέμα είναι οτι πραγματικά το χάρηκα που το είδα να ζωντανεύει πάλι. Έχω κάνει 2-3 κρουαζιέρες με το πλοιο αυτο και μου άρεσε πολύ! :-P

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν λιγο εβαλε πλωρη για Συρο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κι αλήθεια λέει....  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5535ao1.jpg

DSCN5578ao2.jpg

----------


## vinman

Nα'σαι καλά captain για το αποκαλυπτικό φωτορεπορτάζ... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Eυχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. (Νόμιζα πως έχει βαφτεί όλο)
Μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα που είχαν να προσθέσουν κλειστό χώρο πίσω απο την τζιμινιέρα καθώς ο πίσω χώρος ήταν αρκετά μεγάλος.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο νεος χώρος θα είναι υδρομασαζ.

Επίσης μου άρεσει που συνεχίζουν τα παραθυρα του πανω deck ως πίσω. Χρειαζόταν για να μην σε παίρνει ο αέρας.
Έχουν εφαρμόσει καλές ιδέες. Τα μπαλκόνια πίσω που δημιουργησαν (για τις καμπίνες στα πλαγια) δεν μου πολυαρέσουν. Δεν του πολυπάνε. Ίσως να το είχα συνηθισει και γω τοσα χρόνια χωρίς...

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο σε κανα μισαωρο φτανει στη Συρο. Αυριο πιστευω να εχουμε φρεσκες εικονες :Wink:  
Πηρε βεβαια και μια περιεργη ροτα, τρομαξα για λιγο οτι παει να δεσει απεναντι στο "Νεο" λιμανι...

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το πλοιο σε κανα μισαωρο φτανει στη Συρο. Αυριο πιστευω να εχουμε φρεσκες εικονες 
> Πηρε βεβαια και μια περιεργη ροτα, τρομαξα για λιγο οτι παει να δεσει απεναντι στο "Νεο" λιμανι...


Αντωνη καλησπερα και* ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ
*Δεν μπορουσα να σε αφησω χωρις φρεσκια φωτο!!!!
Αποκληστικα για εσενα :Wink: 

P4050101.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακούγεται ότι θα ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες κατά τα τέλη Απρίλη !Εγώ ο βλέπω λογάκι δύσκολο !Όπως και να χει, θα ομορφύνει τον Πειραιά μας με την παρουσία τους !

----------


## Nikos_V

Μετα την χθεσινη αφιξη στην ραδα σημερα μπηκε στο Νεωριο.

P4060060.JPG

P4060061.JPG

P4060066.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντα ηταν ομορφο και πολυ εξυπνα μετασκευασμενο πλοιο.Ελπιζω η εταιρεια που δειχνει πολυ σοβαρη, να ελυσε και τα προβληματα που ειχε με τις μηχανες.Παντως μιλαμε για θεαματικη ανανεωση

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο φίλε Nikos_V, σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να το δουμε ως AEGEAN DOLPHIN ,σε μια μετρια φωτο, ππιν περιπου 15 χρονια

123 (13).jpg

----------


## zozef

Και εδω λιγο πριν μπει στο λιμανι!!
P3260021NA.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> Μετα την χθεσινη αφιξη στην ραδα σημερα μπηκε στο Νεωριο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83278
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83279
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83280


Φοβερες φωτογραφιες!Περιμενουμε να το δουμε και πανω στην δεξαμενη! :Very Happy:

----------


## lostromos

Βέβαια, μ' αυτή τη τσιμινιέρα (κόλουρη πυραμίδα - τι θυμήθηκα τώρα), λίγο Easy Cruise Life μου κάνει...
Δεν θα μπορούσαν να τη στρογγυλέψουν λίγο?

----------


## Rocinante

> Αντωνη καλησπερα και* ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ*
> Δεν μπορουσα να σε αφησω χωρις φρεσκια φωτο!!!!
> Αποκληστικα για εσενα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83143


 Νικο χρονια σου πολλα.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμμεση ανταποκριση

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Βέβαια, μ' αυτή τη τσιμινιέρα (κόλουρη πυραμίδα - τι θυμήθηκα τώρα), λίγο Easy Cruise Life μου κάνει...
> Δεν θα μπορούσαν να τη στρογγυλέψουν λίγο?


Μου φαίνεται πως του ταιριάζει καλύτερα η νεα του τσιμινιέρα, και ας το είχα συνηθίσει και γω με την προηγούμενη. 
Πάντως η παλαιά που σου άρεσε καλύτερα υπάρχει ακόμα μέσα στη νέα. :mrgreen:

Τελικά σύμφωνα με το site της νεας εταιρίας ο πρόσθετος χώρος πίσω απο την τσιμινιέρα θα είναι spa σαουνα κλτ. Ωραία ιδέα, όπως και η συνέχιση των παραθύρων-αεροθραυστων, που συνεχίζουν απο τον χώρο της πισίνας ως και πίσω στην πρυμνη.
Το μόνο που αφαιρεθηκε απο το πλοιο ειναι το καζίνο που βρισκόταν απέναντι απο την βιβλιοθηκη. Δεν θα έχει καζίνο :???:

Πάντως για το μεγεθος του προσφέρει αρκετά πράγματα στους επισκεπτες του.

Και σε ξένα forum Που τυχαίνει να έχουν μείνει σχόλια για το καράβι οταν ηταν dolphin απο τους τουρίστες που ειχαν ταξιδεψει με αυτό, τα σχόλια ηταν πολύ καλά.
Το μόνο που τους έκανε εντύπωση ηταν η γεφυρα γιατι βρίσκεται τοσο χαμηλά. (Προφανώς δεν γνωριζαν πως το πλοιο βρισκεται έτσι στην τωρινη του μορφή απο μετασκευή. Η γέφυρα στην μαμα version ήταν στο πιο ψηλό σημείο του πλοιου. Απλα το πλοιο ηταν κοντό. Τώρα με τους δυο extra οροφους στη πλωρη ΄΄ψηλωσε΄΄ και δίνει άλλον αερα. Θυμιζει μεγαλύτερο πλοιο.)

Γενικά αν το πρωτοδείς το καράβι σου φαίνεται για 16-18.000 τόνους. Περνιέται για μεγαλύτερο. Η μετασκευή του ηταν πανεξυπνη και πολυ όμορφη...

¶ντε να το δουμε και στην δεξαμενή !!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ξεκινησε λοιπον το τελευταιο σταδιο για να ομορφηνει το ομορφο αυτο σκαρι :Very Happy: 

P4080110.JPG

P4080128.JPG

Και απο οτι βλεπετε οι εργασιες ξεκινησαν.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστοούμε φίλε Nikos_V. Ξέρεις πότε ο δεξαμενισμός του;

----------


## lostromos

> Μου φαίνεται πως του ταιριάζει καλύτερα η νεα του τσιμινιέρα, και ας το είχα συνηθίσει και γω με την προηγούμενη. 
> Πάντως η παλαιά που σου άρεσε καλύτερα υπάρχει ακόμα μέσα στη νέα. :mrgreen:


Δεν είπα ότι μου άρεσε περισσότερο η παλιά!
Λέω απλώς, αφού μπήκαν στο κόπο + έξοδα να την πακετάρουν, δεν έφτιαχαν κάτι στρογγυλότερο απ' έξω???

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Δεν είπα ότι μου άρεσε περισσότερο η παλιά!
> Λέω απλώς, αφού μπήκαν στο κόπο + έξοδα να την πακετάρουν, δεν έφτιαχαν κάτι στρογγυλότερο απ' έξω???


Εντάξει μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας. :-P (όντως θα ηταν πιο όμορφη στρογγυλεμένη λίγο.)
Εδω έσωσαν καράβι 36 ετών !!! Κανονικά θα πήγαινε για παλιοσίδερα έτσι όπως είχε η κατάσταση. Ο Λούης που είχε εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να το πάρει δεν το πήρε τελικά λογω παλαιότητας, και ο πρωην ιδιοκτήτης του ηταν στα δικαστήρια με την golden sun αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Χάρηκα πολύ που το είδα να ζωντανεύει ξανά. ¶ντε να δούμε και φωτό απο την δεξαμενή! Δεν το έχω δει ποτε εκτός θαλασσας το καραβάκι...

----------


## lostromos

> Χάρηκα πολύ που το είδα να ζωντανεύει ξανά. ¶ντε να δούμε και φωτό απο την δεξαμενή! Δεν το έχω δει ποτε σηκωμένο το καραβάκι...


Ούτε κι εγώ.
Κάπου έχω μια φωτό του στο Σίδνεϋ το 2001 με φόντο την Όπερα, που μου έδωσε φίλος, γνωρίζοντας το ψώνιο μου. ¶ν τη βρώ θα την ανεβάσω αύριο.

----------


## Nikos_V

[QUOTE=ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Χάρηκα πολύ που το είδα να ζωντανεύει ξανά. ¶ντε να δούμε και φωτό απο την δεξαμενή! Δεν το έχω δει ποτε εκτός θαλασσας το καραβάκι...[/QUOTE]
*Εδω* λοιπον ο δεξαμενισμος του πλοιου.......

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> *Εδω* λοιπον ο δεξαμενισμος του πλοιου.......


Ευχαριστούμε Νιkos  :Razz: 

Αν βλέπω καλα του έχουν βαλει μπάλα μπροστά?

----------


## lostromos

> Ευχαριστούμε Νιkos 
> 
> Αν βλέπω καλα του έχουν βαλει μπάλα μπροστά?


Ε δεν νομίζω να την έβαλαν. Θα υπήρχε.
Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, πρώτη φορά βγαίνει απ' το νερό μετά τη μετασκευή που κάνουν 2 χρόνια τώρα..

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Πάντως το καραβάκι πρέπει να έχει τα πρωτία στο τονάζ του.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που το εμπιστευτηκε μια τοσο σοβαρή εταιρία και το μετασκευάζει. Eϊναι μικρό αλλα έχει χώρους για μεγαλο.

Αν και μόλις περιπου 12.000 τονους με 140 μέτρα μηκος και 20 πλατος.
Με μόλις 5 ορόφους (+2 οι υπερκατασκευές στην πλώρη) έχει καταφέρει να έχει τα πάντα μέσα.

CINEMA CASINO ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΟΜΜΩΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΟ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ ΣΑΟΥΝΑ 4 ΒΑR (το ένα στον έβδομο με υπεροχη θέα απο ψηλά) και πολλούς μεγάλους χώρους έξω deck Καταστρώματος για τους επιβάτες του.

Περιμένω πως και πως το site της εταιρίας να μας δώσει και φωτογραφίες του πλοιου απο το εσωτερικό του να δουμε τι έκαναν με τα σαλονια του. Μεχρι στιγμής έχει φωτό μονο απο τις καμπίνες του που έχουν κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά. Λες και βλέπεις ξενοδοχείο 5 αστέρων ειναι οι νεες καμπίνες του. (για αυτο μειώθηκαν και οι καμπινες αλλωστε επειδή μεγάλωσαν.)

Ενα τετοιο πλοίο με 388 επιβάτες (η νεα του χωρητικοτητα μετα το μεγαλωμα των καμπινων)  θα είναι μοιαζει σχεδον άδειο. Δεν θα εχει ποτε πολυκοσμία και συνωστιμό.
Και αν αναλογιστούμε και τα 200 μέλη του πληρώματος, τότε σε κάθε εργαζόμενο στο service θα αντιστοιχούν περίπου 2 τουρίστες προς εξυπηρέτηση. (ενταξει δεν ειναι ακριβώς έτσι. εξαρτάται το πόστο και οι βάρδιες σίγουρα.)

Όμως πιστεύω πως οι παροχές θα είναι εξαίσιες.

Το θυμάμαι με 680 τουρίστες οταν ηταν Aegean Dolphin και εκεί άρχιζες να νοιώθεις την πολυκοσμία. Τώρα πιστεύω θα είναι πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα για τους εργαζόμενους στο πλοίο.

Ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοιου όταν ηταν Aegean Dolphin. Ακόμα και σήμερα φαντάζουν αρκετά ωραία τα σαλόνια του και οι καμπινες του. Ποσο μαλλον τώρα με την ανακατασκευή του.



To μεγάλο πίσω έξω deck του. Εκει που είναι η είσοδος θα ανοιχτεί το τζάμι απο τους νεους ιδιοκτήτες και θα τοποθετηθεί μπαρ για να σερβίρει τους έξω.



Η φωτογραφία είναι απο το έξω μπαρ του 7ου ορόφου.



Μην σας ξεγελάει η φωτό. Απο την τζιμινιέρα και πίσω υπάρχουν τουλαχιστον 50 μέτρα άδειου χώρου. Έχει τεράστιο χώρο πίσω πρυμα. Για αυτό κατασκεύασαν οι νεοι ιδιοκτήτες πισω απο την τζιμινιέρα κλειστή κατασκευή που θα φιλοξενεί το spa του καραβιου και τις σαουνες μασαζ κτλ...


Oι φωτό που παραθέτω βρίσκονται εδώ. ΠΗΓΗ.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Μια απο τις αγαπημένες μου θέσεις στο καράβι οταν ταξίδευα. Δεν πηγαιναν πολλοι τουριστες στα πλάγια και έτσι ηταν ήσυχα...  :Razz: 



Και ακόμη μία φωτό τραβηγμένη απο τον έβδομο όροφο. Απο το εξωτερικό μπαρ του πλοιου.



Και το CINEMA του με 180 θέσεις. 



Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι απο το site της Golden cruises όταν είχαν το καραβι δικό τους.

----------


## Django

Καλά ταξίδια Aegean Odyssey.

Aegean Odyssey leaving Syros.JPG

----------


## Leo

¶σπρα καράβια τα όνειρα μας...... :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλα ταξιδια και απο μενα στο ομορφο Aegean Odyssey, πριν απο λιγο στην ραδα της Συρου...παρεα με το Norvegian Dream περνουν πετρελαια...!
P4190053.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ας δουμε αλλη μια φωτο του πλοιου απο αλλη γωνια!
Για τον Django και την παρεα του φοτουμ που φωτογραφιζαμε μαζι!! :Wink: 

P4230015.JPG

ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ στο ομορφο αυτο πλοιο!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

To μόνο που παρέμεινε ίδιο ειναι τα σωστικά του μέσα. Πίστευα πως θα τα άλλαζαν με τις νέες κλειστές βάρκες.

Ομόρφυνε αρκετά το πλοίο με την νεα τζιμινιέρα της υπερκατασκευή πίσω απο την τζιμινιέρα και τα μπαλκόνια.
¶ντε να δούμε πότε θα αποφασίσει και η νεα εταιρία του να μας δώσει φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου...
Το site τους ειναι αρκετά φτωχό σε οτι αφορά την διαφήμιση του πλοίου τους.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Είναι αρκετά λεπτομερές για τις κρουαζιέρες που θα κάνει αλλα για το ίδιο το πλοιο υπάρχουν όλες και όλες 2 φωτογραφίες.  :Sad:

----------


## proussos

*Κάτι περίεργες συμπτώσεις σ'αυτό το βαπόρι...*

*1. Το όνομα ODYSSEY παραπέμπει σε εποχή Παναγόπουλου...*
*2. Η τρίαινα στην τσιμινιέρα μοιάζει με την κορώνα της Royal Cruise Line...*
*3. Πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο είναι ο Cpt Παναγιώτης Γιακουμάτος προερχόμενος από τα SUPERFAST της Βόρειας Ευρώπης...*
*4. Το πλοίο έχει Ελληνική σημαία , κάτι που απαιτούσε στα πλοία του ο Παναγόπουλος...*
*5. Η γραμματοσειρά και το χρώμα του ονόματος θυμίζει τα ODYSSEY της RCL...*
*6. Η μπλε ρίγα στην τσιμινιέρα και γύρω από το πλοίο...επίσης θυμίζει RCL...*

*Μήπως τελικά το "ΦΩΣ" δεν ανάβει στην Ζάκυνθο αλλά στον Πειραιά ?*

----------


## Leo

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το σκεπτικό σου φίλε proussos είναι σωστό και εύλογη η ερώτηση σου.

----------


## mastrokostas

Να το δουμε και μετα την επιστροφη του απο την Συρο !
IMG_0133.jpg
IMG_0135.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε mastrokostas. Ευχαριστούμε :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> To μόνο που παρέμεινε ίδιο ειναι τα σωστικά του μέσα. Πίστευα πως θα τα άλλαζαν με τις νέες κλειστές βάρκες.


Δυο καινουργια Tenders επρεπε σιγουρα...
Με τετοιο itinerary ειναι επιβεβλημενο!!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Δυο καινουργια Tenders επρεπε σιγουρα...
> Με τετοιο itinerary ειναι επιβεβλημενο!!!


Για κάτσε να δούμε πρώτα αν θα μπορέσει να το βγάλει. Μόλις άκουσε άνθρωπος που δουλευε στο καραβι 8 χρόνια πως θα κάνει 14ημερες κρουαζιέρες, η πρώτη κουβεντα που είπε ηταν ΄΄σιγά μην τις βγάλει. Εδω με το ζόρι κάναμε τις εβδομαδιαίες΄΄

Εκτος βέβαια αν οι μηχανές του υπεστησαν γεναιόδωρη επισκευη απο την νεα του εταιρία.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για κάτσε να δούμε πρώτα αν θα μπορέσει να το βγάλει. Μόλις άκουσε άνθρωπος που δουλευε στο καραβι 8 χρόνια πως θα κάνει 14ημερες κρουαζιέρες, η πρώτη κουβεντα που είπε ηταν ΄΄σιγά μην τις βγάλει. Εδω με το ζόρι κάναμε τις εβδομαδιαίες΄΄
> 
> Εκτος βέβαια αν οι μηχανές του υπεστησαν γεναιόδωρη επισκευη απο την νεα του εταιρία.


Φίλε μου να είμαστε λίγο προσεχτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε καμιά φορά !Μια εταιρία που έχει ρίξει τόσα λεφτά στο βαπόρι ,δεν θα έχει κάνει επισκευή στο μηχανοστάσιο ? Ακούγεται λίγο κουτό νομίζω !
Όταν παρουσίαζε ,όπως λες προβλήματα ,ανήκε σε άλλη εταιρία και σήμερα ανήκει σε άλλη !

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Φίλε μου να είμαστε λίγο προσεχτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε καμιά φορά !Μια εταιρία που έχει ρίξει τόσα λεφτά στο βαπόρι ,δεν θα έχει κάνει επισκευή στο μηχανοστάσιο ! Ακούγεται λίγο κουτό νομίζω !
> Όταν παρουσίαζε ,όπως λες προβλήματα ,ανήκε σε άλλη εταιρία και σήμερα ανήκει σε άλλη !


Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο και για αυτο το διευκρινίζω.
Αναφέρομαι σε εποχές Aegean Dolphin. Ουτε καν οταν ηταν Aegean I.
Kαι γράφω πως λογικά η νεα εταιρία θα έχει προβεί σε όλες τις απαιτούμενες επισκευές.

Δεν φοβερίζουμε τους τυχον υποψήφιους επιβατες του καραβιου. Ισα ισα που το καραβάκι το προτείνω με ΧΙΛΙΑ !!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Κοιτάξτε μερικές ΄΄φρέσκες΄΄ φωτό του όμορφου σκαριού.











*Πηγή φωτογραφιών.*

Πόσο να τους στοίχισε άραγε η ανακατασκευή και επισκευή του όμορφου σκαριού... 

Α ρε Ντόλφιν... Θα ξαναζήσεις μεγάλες στιγμές!!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Και ακόμα δύο απο το ίδιο site.





Κούκλα έγινε κούκλα !!! 

*Πηγή.*

Πιστεύω πως είναι απο τα ομορφότερα στο τονάζ του. Μέχρι σήμερα εντυπωσιάζει αυτη η μετατροπή του σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο και το σχέδιο του.

----------


## mike_rodos

Mεθόρμησε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *Aegean Odyssey*. Το κρουζιερόπλοιο αρχίζει κρουαζιέρες από την Δευτέρα 3 Μαϊου. Πρόγραμμα 1ης κρουαζιέρας

Καλά ταξίδια και καλές κρουαζιέρες!

----------


## vinman

*Λαμπερό και πανέμορφο σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην Δραπετσώνα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87661

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο  εγινε! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε vinman για την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κουκλί έγινε φίλε Μάνο!!! :Razz: . Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτο.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE = vinman; 340151]*Bright and beautiful this afternoon in Drapetsona!*

Great $photo of this handsome ***** registered classic beauty......Thank you so much!

Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

Κι επάνω που καμάρωνα την Ελληνική σημαία στην πρύμη του ,ένα πουλάκι μου είπε ότι αλλάζει σημαία !
Λέτε να έπαιξαν ρόλο τα τελευταία γεγονότα με το Zenith ??
Μπα δεν το πιστεύω !
Αχ !Μια σανιδα που χρειαζεται !!!
IMG_0330.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Στον προλιμενα λοιπον...

Aegean Odyssey.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Να το δούμε εδώ στην μπούκα του Πειραιά οπού έχει μεταφερθεί ! 
IMG_0329.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο, που με μαγνήτισε η ομορφιά του από το πρώτο λεπτό που το είδα, σε μία βραδινή φωτογραφία την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε..
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Mastrokostas, Vinman και Rocinante.

* P5020497.JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87931


Πολύ ωραία γωνιά για φωτογραφία! Δεν δείχνει και τόσο μικρό, όσο πίστευα ότι είναι...!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Πολύ ωραία γωνιά για φωτογραφία! Δεν δείχνει και τόσο μικρό, όσο πίστευα ότι είναι...!


Tώρα πια έτσι όπως έγιναν τα ποστάλια (πλωτές πολυκατοικίες) αυτά εδω τυπου dolphin μικρά είναι.

Αν μπορούσε το Dolphin να ταξιδέψει πισω στο χρόνο και να φανερωθεί μπροστα σε μια τριήρη, θα φάνταζε στα μάτια τους σαν βουνό.
Τώρα φαντάζει σε εμάς το OASIS OF THE SEAS σαν βουνό.

Το φαντάζεστε το Odyssey διπλα στο oasis ? (140 μήκος 20 πλάτος 5 deck vs 360 μήκος 64 πλάτος 17 deck) 11.400 τόνοι το ένα 260.000 τόνοι το άλλο. Μάλλον θα φαίνεται σαν lifeboat του oasis.  :Smile: 

Ποιος ξέρει σε 50 χρόνια απο τώρα πως θα είναι τα πλοία και σε τι μεγέθη θα έχουν φτάσει...

Πάντως το έχω ξαναγράψει για αυτο το πλοιο. Το πρωην Dolphin και νυν Odyssey λογω της έξυπνης μετασκευής του, ακόμα και μέσα σου δίνει την αίσθηση μεγαλύτερου βαποριού.


Είναι ωραίο σκαρί.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Πάντως εκεί που το χάζευα προχθές μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα πως θα ήταν αν είχε ακόμα ένα όροφο. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα του μείωνε τους κόμβους του το extra βάρος η πόσο θα του ταίριαζε σε ένα σκαρί 140 μέτρων με 20 πλάτος να έχει 6 ορόφους.

Κάθησα όμως και το έφτιαξα 6οροφο.  :Razz:  ΕΔΩ.

Eλπίζω να μην πειράζει τον φίλο που δανείστηκα την φωτογραφία του.

----------


## esperos

> Πάντως εκεί που το χάζευα προχθές μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα πως θα ήταν αν είχε ακόμα ένα όροφο. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα του μείωνε τους κόμβους του το extra βάρος η πόσο θα του ταίριαζε σε ένα σκαρί 140 μέτρων με 20 πλάτος να έχει 6 ορόφους.
> 
> Κάθησα όμως και το έφτιαξα 6οροφο.  ΕΔΩ.
> 
> Eλπίζω να μην πειράζει τον φίλο που δανείστηκα την φωτογραφία του.


Για  ανέβασε  και  την  γέφυρα  του  ένα  όροφο  παραπάνω; :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για ανέβασε και την γέφυρα του ένα όροφο παραπάνω;


Εχει δικιο ο φιλος esperos , η γεφυρα θελει ενα ντεκ επανω !!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Eτοιμηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη και η γέφυρα.  :Very Happy: 

Κούκλα θα ήταν με ενα deck παραπανω. (Μπορει ομως μετα να επλεε σαν μπακαούκα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Leo

Αστέρι.... αυτό και όχι μόνο  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Κουκλα ειναι !!!Μπραβο ! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά δείτε *αυτό* και επιτέλους προσαρμοστείτε.....

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Kαι ένα μικρό κουίζ.

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατι αφησαν και απο τις δυο πλευρές αυτο το μικρο κομματακι (σαν μπαλκονακι) και εννοώ το σημείο οπου βρίσκονται οι ανεμοθραυστες στο pool deck ακριβως πανω απο την κλειστή λέμβο.

Αν παρατηρησετε έχει μείνει το κάγκελο σε αυτο το σημείο με μια μικρή πορτουλα που οδηγεί στο μπαλκονακι αυτό.
Σε τι αποσκοπεί άραγε? Πρόσβαση στην μια βάρκα την κλειστή που ειναι απο κάτω?

----------


## lostromos

Δεν έπρεπε να φύγει για Ναύπλιο χθες βράδυ..?

----------


## lostromos

Τώρα με σημαία Μάλτας.

----------


## Leo

Ποιος ευθύνεται άραγε γι αυτό?

----------


## lostromos

Ποιός ευθύνεται για κάτι ποτέ σ' αυτή τη χώρα αλήθεια?

----------


## despo

Μηπως είναι το πρώτο σύμπτωμα της αναγγελθείσας πανηγυρικά άρσης του καμποταζ, που θα φέρει " χιλιάδες θέσεων εργασίας" μάλλον να διορθώσω θέσεις ανεργίας ?.

----------


## Leo

> Μηπως είναι το πρώτο σύμπτωμα της αναγγελθείσας πανηγυρικά άρσης του καμποταζ, που θα φέρει " χιλιάδες θέσεων εργασίας" μάλλον να διορθώσω θέσεις ανεργίας ?.


Αυτό είναι η εύκολη υπόθεση.... που δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω.

Για την ιστορία και λίγο off-topic ... Αυτραλέζικη εταρεία ναυλωτών "γίγαντας" για να φιξάρει ένα βαπόρι, ζήτησε 24 ώρες διωρία, όπως συνήθως γίνεται, και άλλες 24 για  να ελέγξουν μέσω της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης αν οι Διαχειριστές που εδρεύουν στην Ελλάδα έχουν αξιοπιστία....
Εδώ καταντήσαμε....

Σιγά λοιπόν μην κάτσουν οι πλοιοκτήτες που πλήρωσαν τα μαλιοκέφλα τους στην πολυδάπανη και χρονοβόρα μετασκευή του πλοίου, να χαριετίζονται με τα ανεγκέφαλα σωματεία των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών που, χάνουν κι αυτά που έχουν με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάνε, να δένουνε τα βαπόρια όποτε το θυμηθούνε.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Δεν έπρεπε να φύγει για Ναύπλιο χθες βράδυ..?


Λογικά δεν θα μάζεψε τον κόσμο για να φύγει. Αφου απεργούσε το αεροδρόμιο χθες.
Κρίμα για την σημαία.

----------


## despo

Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω στο πρωτο σκέλος τι εννοείς. Τωρα οσον αφορά τα 'μαλιοκέφαλα' που γράφεις παλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι εννοείς, αφου τόσες και τόσες μετασκευές επιβατηγώ πλοίων και κρουαζιερόπλοιων έχουν γίνει στην Ελλάδα. Δηλαδή καποιοι εκβιάστηκαν να κάνουν εδω τη μετασκευή του κάποιου πλοίου, κάποιοι τους εκμεταλλεύτηκαν, τι επιτέλους συνέβη ???.
Τέλος για σταματήματα πλοίων κλπ. απο τους 'αλήτες-συνδικαλιστές' (!!!) δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω, απλως να σου επισημάνω οτι δεν θυμάμαι τα τελευταια χρόνια εκτος απο τις έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις στο Λαυριο, οπως πρόσφατα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Eτοιμηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη και η γέφυρα. 
> 
> Κούκλα θα ήταν με ενα deck παραπανω. (Μπορει ομως μετα να επλεε σαν μπακαούκα )
> 
> ΕΔΩ.


 Φιλε ΑΣΧΕΤΕ, αψογη η "μετασκευη" σου με αρμονικες παρεμβασεις.
Μαζι με τα sponsons το πλοιο θα χρειαζονταν και απο ενα bow & stern thuster!!!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Φιλε ΑΣΧΕΤΕ, αψογη η "μετασκευη" σου με αρμονικες παρεμβασεις.
> Μαζι με τα sponsons το πλοιο θα χρειαζονταν και απο ενα bow & stern thuster!!!


Eυχαριστώ.  :Razz: 
Καλύτερα όμως να γράφουμε για τις μετασκευές εδώ. 

Τελικά το πλοίο έχασε το Ναύπλιο λογω της καθυστέρημένης αναχώρησης του. Ξέρουμε που πήγε?
¶ντε να δούμε μπας και ανεβάσει κανας επιβάτης εσωτερικές φωτό να χαζέψουμε και την εσωτερική μετατροπή του γιατι το site της εταιριας ειναι πολυ φτωχό απο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου.

Ξέρει κανείς πόσα χρήματα χάνει το Ελληνικό κράτος που άλλαξε την Ελληνική σημαία?
Γιατι να τα παίρνει η Μάλτα γιατί? Αντι να κάτσουν όλοι σε ένα τραπέζι να τα βρούνε αφηνουμε τα πλοια να αλλάζουν σημαίες.
(Φανταστείτε όλα τα Ελληνικά πλοία με Ελληνική σημαία. Φανταστείτε τα έσοδα του κράτους.)

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το Aegean Odyssey έχοντας σαν home port το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.ξεκίνησε την πρώτη του 15νθημερη κρουαζιέρα συμπεριλαμβανομένου πάρα πολλούς προορισμούς της Ελλάδος κ των ακτών της Τουρκίας!!!¶υριο θα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ αναχωρόντας το μεσημέρι επόμενος προορισμός ο Αγ.Νικόλαος!!!Καλή αρχή στο βαπόρι....
http://www.voyagestoantiquity.com/the-l ... -to-athens

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Standard Inside Cabin from £ 2,550 per person                                                                   Standard Outside Cabin from £ 2,995 per person                                                                   Deluxe Outside Stateroom from £ 4,195 per person                                                                   Deluxe Balcony Stateroom from £ 5,795 per person:shock::shock::shock:

Εμμ... με 388 επιβάτες αντι 680 (οσους χωραγε) λογικο ειναι να παει εκει το εισιτήριο.
3.300 ευρώ το φθηνοτερο εισιτήριο και καπου 7.000 για το μπαλκονι. ΕΛΕΟΣ.
Δεν δίνω 1.200 ευρώ να παω 12 μερες με την Καρνιβαλ καλύτερα...
Παιδιά το εισιτήριο τους σπαει κόκαλα...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!Η αποστολή εξετελέσθει!!!Σκοπός μου σήμερα ήταν να γνωρίσω απο κοντά το πλήρως μετασκευασμένο AEGEAN 1 κ νυν AEGEAN ODYSSEY!!!Το αποτέλεσμα??Γνωστό....Το βαπόρι λάμπει στην κυριολεξία,μακάρι κ άλλα βαπόρια της ηλικίας του να είχαν την τύχη του!!!Το πλοίο αν κρίνω απο τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα κ το πόσο περιποιημένο είναι θα πρέπει να έχει ξενοδοχειακό πολλών αστέρων....υπερπολυτελέσταστο!!!Το επιβατικό κοινό ως γνωστόν μεγάλης ηλικίας!!!Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε είναι η τζιμινιέρα!!Τέλειααααα.......Το πλοίο λάμπει στην κυριολέξία!!!Αφού το είδα κοντά κ πλησίαζε κ η ώρα αναχώρησης του ,γύρω στις 12.30 πήγα κ περπάτησα το λιμενοβραχίονα κ περίμενα στο ΄πράσινο την αναχώρηση του!!Κ 12.30 νταν να το να ξεκολλά με την βοήθεια ενός ρυμουλκού απο τον ντόκο να στρίψει,βα κάνει προσώ κ full ahead για το λιμάνι του Αγ.Νικολάου,όπου είναι κ ο επόμενος σταθμός της 15νθήμερης κρουαζιέρας του!16.30 άφιξη στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88830

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88831

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88832

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88833

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88834

----------


## BOLCARIB

μπραβο, πολυ ομορφα πλανα. Ερωτηση: γνωριζει κανεις το παρασκηνιο της αλλαγης σημαιας λιγο πριν ξεκινησει τις προγραμματισμενες κρουαζιερες ? Τοσο καιρο δηλαδη εκανε την μετασκευη με την Ελληνικη σημαια και ξαφνικα εγινε η αποκαθηλωση...  :Sad:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great photos Artmios,

One strange thing though there does'nt seem to be a single passenger on deck in any of these pictures.
Do we know if she sailed full ? or were they perhaps attending a lecture in one of the public rooms or even a boat drill ? 
I know she only carries 388 pax but maybe there are very few on the first sailing !

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όπως πάντα στο καθήκον ο Αρτέμης! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου!*
*Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του!*

----------


## cyprus4ever

Είναι υπέροχο να βλέπει κανείς ένα τέτοιο καράβι μετά από ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα αδράνειας να ξαναζωντανεύει! Καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό Αρτμεμη.

Το πλοίο θα μοιάζει άδειο ακόμα και με 388 επιβάτες πάντως. Πόσο μάλλον αν δεν γέμισε στη πρώτη κρουαζιέρα.
Αλίμονο τους αν δεν έχει γίνει ξενοδοχείο 5 αστέρων με τα 3,5 ως 7 χιλιάρικα ευρώ για καθε ατομο που ζητάνε.

¶ντε να δούμε στα ξένα forum πότε θα ανεβάσουν εσωτερικές φωτό οι επιβάτες του.
Σε ένα ξένο forum μας έγραψε ένας φίλος χθές μεσα απο το internet corner του Aegean Odyssey και οι εντυπώσεις του ηταν πολύ καλές απο το πλοίο.

----------


## manolis_creta

Στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου προσέκρουσε στις 7 το πρωί το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Aegean Odyssey κατά τη διάρκεια του κατάπλου. Όλοι οι επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους, ενώ στο πλοίο προκλήθηκαν μικρές ζημιές
στην αριστερή πλευρά.


απο το :

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05...post_7267.html

----------


## hayabusa

κρίμα, ακομα δεν ξεκίνησε..

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μας το ματιάξανε!  :Wink:  Φαντάζομαι δεν είναι τίποτα το σοβαρό... Καλά, αγιασμό δεν έκαναν; Μια σαμπάνια τουλάχιστον;!

----------


## mike_rodos

*Εκδορές στο αριστερό ζωνάρι του πλοίου ήταν τα αποτελέσματα της πρόσκρουσης... Το πλοίο έδεσε στο* *Γ της εισόδου του κεντρικού λιμένα. Αφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φώτο στα μέλη του* *nautilia.gr*

DSCN8420.jpg

DSCN8671.jpg

----------


## mninos29

Ναι mike αλλα ολα καλα τελος καλο
Η επιθεωρηση τελειωσε γυρω στις 19.30 , αφου ηρθαν και απο 
Πειραια μερια Πραγματογνωμονες....
Δεν υπηρχε προβλημα και το πλοιο αναχωρει στις 04.00....
Μεσα παντως ειναι πανεμορφο και ριζικα ανανεωμενο......
Πολυ ομορφο.....

----------


## mninos29

Δεν υπηρχαν ζημιες...ελαχιστες "εκδορες"....ψιλοπραγματα...
λιγο στοκακι και ολα σαν καινουργια
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Kρουιζερ το περασαν και το ντοκάρισαν εκεί? Τι βυθισμα έχει το Aegean? 6 μέτρα θα τα έχει δεν μπορεί...

Σκόρδα σκόρδα.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Μεσα παντως ειναι πανεμορφο και ριζικα ανανεωμενο......
> Πολυ ομορφο.....


To είδες μέσα βρε θηρίο? Για δώσε αναλυτικότερες εντυπώσεις...  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Πάντως έμαθα πως στο καράβι δέν γίνονται Broadway show δεν έχει casino (του το αφαίρεσαν) όπως αφαίρεσαν και την Disco.

Μα καλά...

Με τα καπί κάνει κρουαζιέρες? 
Παράξενα πράγματα για κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 
Ουτε show (ενω έχει φανταστικό lounge 440 θεσεων για αυτη την δουλειά) ουτε Disco (Mε τα πι στο χέρι που να χωρεύεις τώρα) και ουτε Casino.  :Confused: 

Λίγο βαρετή την κόβω την ζωή μεσα στο πλοίο. Χμμμ .........

Α ξέχασα...

Έχει στο Observation lounge το TEA TIME my dear.''  :mrgreen: H μεγάλη συμβολή των Εγγλέζων στον πολιτισμό και στην ανθρωπότητα όπως γράφουν και στο επισιμο site τους. Μην θέσω τώρα... Σιγα το τσάι... Πιάσε ένα φραπέ με 25 ζάχαρες τώρα !!!!

----------


## kostasser

Αγαπητά μέλη και φανς των κ/ζ,

Όλα καλά πράγματι, το πλοίο ταξιδεύει κανονικά σήμερα τώρα πηγαίνει 
προς Δήλο. Δείτε την πορεία του στο παρακάτω link

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/def...tery=36.42889#

πάντα καλά ταξίδια να έχει και να έχει δουλειά-να φέρει ξένους τουρίστες που θα προσφέρουν καλό συννάλαγμα στη δοκιμαζόμενη οικονομία μας.

Χαιρετίσματα στο αρχιηλεκτρολόγο του τον Γιάννη τον Γαλεμίτη.

----------


## mninos29

> To είδες μέσα βρε θηρίο? Για δώσε αναλυτικότερες εντυπώσεις...


ναι το ειχα εχθες στην Ροδο ( ειμαι ο πρακτορας του ) και εκανα μια βολτουλα μεσα

το πρακτορευα και σαν aegean I , οποτε οι διαφορες ειναι τεραστιες....
Κουκλιτσα εγινε...

----------


## lostromos

> Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό Αρτμεμη.
> 
> Το πλοίο θα μοιάζει άδειο ακόμα και με 388 επιβάτες πάντως. Πόσο μάλλον αν δεν γέμισε στη πρώτη κρουαζιέρα.


Οι πληροφορίες μου μιλάνε για 290 επιβάτες στη 1η κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> ναι το ειχα εχθες στην Ροδο ( ειμαι ο πρακτορας του ) και εκανα μια βολτουλα μεσα
> 
> το πρακτορευα και σαν aegean I , οποτε οι διαφορες ειναι τεραστιες....
> Κουκλιτσα εγινε...


Εγω εχω να ταξιδέψω μαζι του απο εποχή Aegean Dolphin. Ως Aegean I το πλοιο ειχε αφεθεί πολύ... Ηταν αρκετά μπανάλ τα πράγματα. Ειδικά αυτά τα δελφίνια τα ζωγραφιστά (μα τι προχειροτητα θεε μου) στη πισινα ηταν τι να σου πω !!!
Η το μπακαλομπαρμπεκιου πισω? τστστσ ... Μην μιλήσω για την οροφή του. Σαν τσαντιρι ηταν... 

Τώρα φαντάζομαι το πλοιο θα ειναι αλλαγμενο εντελώς. Αντε να δούμε τις πρώτες εσωτερικές φωτό απο κανα τουρίστα επιτελους...

----------


## Django

¶σχετος να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; 

  Γουστάρεις να απαξιώνεις ολόκληρες ηλικιακές ομάδες ή γενιές με την και καλά ειρωνεία σου; Να υποθέσω πως ποτίζεσαι με Νέκταρ και τρέφεσαι με Αμβροσία οπότε δεν πολυφοβάσαι το γήρας να ε; Μήπως να υποθέσω ακόμη ότι όσοι καβατζάρουν τα 70 δεν έχουν δικαίωμα σε διακοπές και διασκέδαση; Α! Και τα Κ.Α.Π.Η. γράφονται έτσι «Κ.Α.Π.Η.» (Κέντρα Ανοιχτής Προστασίας Ηλικιωμένων) όχι καπί (sic) που έγραψες. 

Τέλος πάντων, παρά την κακεντρέχεια του μηνύματος σου απέναντι σε εταιρία και (υποτιθέμενου) target group μας δίνεις μια σημαντική πληροφορία. Και σε ευχαριστούμε. Το καράβι δεν έχει όλα αυτά τα ενοχλητικά που τόσο μας τα έσπαγαν στα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Ναι ρε φίλε. Επιτέλους! Ψήνομαι τρελά να πάω κρουαζιέρα και να μην δω show αμφίβολης ποιότητας, δακρυσμένους cruise directors να με αποχαιρετούν στο τέλος της κρουαζιέρας λες και πολεμήσαμε μαζί στο Βιετνάμ, μικροαστούλιδες σε ΚΑΖΙΝΟ πέντε επί πέντε που ανακάλυψαν την διακριτική γοητεία της μπουρζουαζίας και ανιαρά βράδια στη disco όπου ο dj έχει γραμμένο το πρόγραμμα του σε κασέτα (ή σε λίστα στο pc για να γίνω πιο up to date) και μέσα σε τρία βράδια  έχεις μάθει την επόμενη αλλαγή. Θα πανηγυρίσω έξαλλα αν δεν έχει και CaptainΆs Cocktail. Αυτή την εξευτελιστική διαδικασία για τον πλοίαρχο που φωτογραφίζεται με όλους τους επιβάτες λες και είναι διευθυντής τσίρκου για να βγάλουν κάτι παραπάνω τα φωτογραφεία του καραβιού. 

Τι θέλω να πω. Η εταιρία φαίνεται να καλλιεργεί μια διαφορετική αντίληψη για την κρουαζιέρα πέρα από τα τυποποιημένα. Το ενδιαφέρον μεταφέρεται αλλού, πέρα από τον κουλοχέρη, τα μπουτάκια της χορεύτριας και του ξεκούρδιστου μπουζουξή που μερακλώνει τους ελληνάρες επιβάτες οι οποίοι πήγαν μέχρι τα παράλια και νιώθουν ήδη νοσταλγία για το κλεινόν άστυ. Ας είμαστε ανοιχτοί στο διαφορετικό, ας καταλάβουμε ότι δεν την βρίσκουμε όλοι με το ίδιο τρόπο. Ας καταλάβουμε ότι η Μεσόγειος έχει πολλά περισσότερα να ανακαλύψουμε (βλ. Braudel). Αν θέλουμε Broadway και Casino, τα οποία πολύ γουστάρω αλλά σε original version, να ενημερώσω ευγενικά ότι η visa για την Αμερική καταργήθηκε. 

Αυτά πάνω κάτω. 

Φιλικά 

Django 


  ΥΓ: Μη βγει κανένας moderator σε στυλ οικουμενικής κυβέρνησης και πει _«αδέρφια καραβολάτρες δεν έχετε να χωρίσετε τίποτα»_ γιατί αντιπαραθέσεις πρέπει να γίνονται. Ησυχία μόνο στα νεκροταφεία (βλ. Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας).

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Α) Το πλοιο ως Aegean I ηταν τσαντιροκατάσταση για το ΔΙΚΟ μου γουστο.
Β) Επίσης για το δικό μου γούστο δεν ΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ κρουαζιεροπλοιο χωρις disco casino show κλτ.
Σωστά όμως λες πως το συγκεκριμενο καραβι έχει άλλους σκοπούς. Απο κει και πέρα δεν έχω κατι με τα ΚΑΠΗ οπως σωστά με διόρθωσες. Πλακίτσα έκανα. Αν σε πειραξε ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ. Πιες ξύδι.

(Δεν απαξίωσα την τρίτη ηλικία όπως λές. Δεν έβγαλα δα και κανα διάγγελμα τύπου κατά των γεροντων ΕΛΕΟΣ. Πλάκα έκανα. Υπάρχει και black humor και ρατσιστικά ανεκδοτα κτλ. Δηλ όποιος λεει ρατσιστικό ανέκδοτο ειναι και ρατσιστής? Ελα να ξεκολλάμεεεεεεεεεεεεε)

Έχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές με το καραβι και μπορώ να εκφέρω γνωμη για το πως ήταν τι ήταν και σε όλες τις version του.

Nεκταρ δεν πίνω αλλα έχω ενα βασικό γούστο το οποίο γούστο ναι μεν δεν μπορει να ειναι ίδιο σε όλους μας αλλα υπάρχει και ένα μέτρο.
Το ωραίο δεν είναι κάτι το φανταστικό η κάτι το οποιο κάποιος μπορεί να το βλέπει όμορφο η άλλος άσχημο. Όπως και το καλόγουστο θα είναι καλόγουστο, και το κακόγουστο κακόγουστο. (Τωρα αν εσενα σου αρεσει η κακογουστιά ειναι άλλο θέμα.)

Ως Aegean I το καράβι είχε αφεθεί. Σε σύγκριση με την εποχή Αγγελόπουλου ηταν πολυ καλύτερο και προσεγμένο.
Ειναι η δική μου προσωπική άποψη και δεν χρωστάω σε κανέναν να δώσω εξηγήσεις αν και κάθομαι και απαντάω στα ειρωνικά σου σχόλια χωρίς λόγο.

Δεν νομίζω οι τέντες στυλ ferryboat να ταιριάζουν σε ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο φίλε μου. Και αυτό ηταν οντως κακόγουστο και συζητήθηκε απο πολύ κόσμο που ταξίδεψε με το πλοιο οταν ηταν Aegean I. Aν έχει πρόβλημα η εταιρία με αυτό ας πρόσεχε να μην προβεί σε προχειρότητες.

Κοίτα τι όμορφο που το έκαναν οι Εγγλέζοι τώρα ως Aegean Odyssey για να καταλάβεις τι ήταν κακόγουστο και τι καλόγουστο. 

Όσο για το τι πρέπει να έχει ενα κρουζιεροπλοιο αυτο ΝΑΙ μπορουμε να το συζητήσουμε. Τι είναι αναγαίο και τι όχι.

Όσο για τα μπουτάκια στα show απο τις τυχαρπαστες χορεύτριες που λές μια χαρά είναι.
Ξεχνάς πως στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο θα μείνεις τα 2/3 της κρουαζιέρας. Και λίγο λέω. Οποτε απο την στιγμη που πληρώνεις χιλιάδες ευρώ για μια κρουαζιέρα, ναι μεν πληρώνεις για να δεις διαφορα μέρη αλλα θες και την διασκεδαση σου μεσα στο πλοιο.

Αν ήταν να δω διαφορα μέρη χωρις να με ενδιαφερει η διασκεδαση μεσα στο καράβι θα πλήρωνα ferryboat και απλα θα άλλαζα καράβι. 
Θεωρώ πως ένα κρουαζιεροπλοιο πρέπει να έχει τα πάντα μέσα. Να πιάσει όλη την γκάμα των επιβατών.

Βέβαια εδω το target group διαφέρει.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Και δες αυτη την φωτό τωρα ως Aegean I και πες μου αν αυτα τα δελφινάκια ειναι μια αηδία και μισή η όχι. Του πάει? Τι είναι? Τοίχος για γκραφιτι η μήπως προκειται για καμια παιδική χαρά το συγκεκριμένο σημείο.

Προχειρότητα μεγάλη.
Όπως και το αντίσκηνο πίσω στο μπαρμπεκιου.
Ειναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## Django

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν κάτι με πειράζει προσωπικά ή όχι. Μην υποκειμενικοποιούμε τα πάντα. Το θέμα είναι αν μια άποψη στρέφεται ενάντια σε κάποιους. Αν αυτή η άποψη μάλιστα στρέφεται ενάντια σε  συγκεκριμένες ομάδες πληθυσμού  (είτε είναι ηλικιωμένοι, είτε μετανάστες,  είτε ¶τομα με Αναπηρία, είτε ομοφυλόφιλοι) αυτό το πράγμα λέγεται ρατσισμός και δεν είχε καθόλου πλάκα. Και ναι, τα ρατσιστικά ανέκδοτα κρύβουν μια μισαλλοδοξία. Καμία άποψη που καλλιεργεί τον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό δεν είναι αστεία και πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και αν ως αστεία εκφέρεται δεν μπορεί παρά να μας βρίσκει απέναντι της. Ανακάλεσες και αυτό είναι προς τιμή σου. 

  Δεν αντιλέγω ότι το πλοίο είναι πολύ περισσότερο προσεγμένο επί της νέας πλοιοκτησίας. Είναι γεγονός ότι παλεύουν χρόνια τη μετασκευή του οπότε το αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλό. Αυτό που τονίζω είναι ότι η νέα εταιρία πάει να καλλιεργήσει το διαφορετικό και κάτι τέτοιο ας το αφήσουμε να αναπτυχθεί. Η διαφοροποίηση αυτή ανακαλύπτει νέες αγορές, καλύπτει νέες ανάγκες, δημιουργεί νέες θέσεις εργασίας. Αυτό που εμένα που προκαλεί αηδία είναι η τυποποίηση ενός προϊόντος ελεύθερου χρόνου (γιατί τέτοια είναι τα κρουαζιερόπλοια). Η εύρεση μιας συνταγής παντός καιρού. Κάτι τέτοιο προκαλεί κορεσμό στην αγορά. Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι εναντίον της μονοκαλλιέργειας είτε αυτό λέγεται σταφίδα είτε αυτό λέγεται rooms to let. Είμαι υπέρ της διαφοροποίησης των προϊόντων και της πρωτοτυπίας.  Γι αυτό άλλωστε είναι αξέχαστες οι κρουαζιέρες “Jazz on Board” που έκανε ο Χανδρής με τα Romantica και The Azur στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80. Αντιλέγει κανείς πως μια τέτοια κίνηση άλλαξε τις στεγανοποιημένες μας αντιλήψεις για την κρουαζιέρα; 

  Σε ότι αφορά το τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει να έχει μέσα ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο αυτό εν ολίγοις σχετίζεται άμεσα με το τι επιθυμίες θέλει να καλύψει. Για τις δικές μου επιθυμίες ούτε το show, ούτε το CaptainΆs Cocktail, ούτε το Casino είναι απαραίτητα. Αποτελούν απομεινάρια μιας άλλης εποχής. Προτιμώ το κρουαζιερόπλοιο να έχει μια καλή βιβλιοθήκη, να γίνεται ένα σεμινάριο από ιστορικούς, κοινωνιολόγους ή άλλους κοινωνικούς επιστήμονες σχετικά με το μέρος που πρόκειται να επισκεφθώ, να προβάλλονται ταινίες για τα μέρη που ταξιδεύω, να γεύομαι την τοπική κουζίνα να πίνω τα τοπικά ποτά κλπ. Θεωρώ ότι με το πώς γίνονται οι κρουαζιέρες σήμερα έχει ένα τυποποιημένο προϊόν και είτε στην Ανατολική είτε στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο πας το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο. Θα σε ξεναγήσουν με πούλμαν στις Πυραμίδες και στην Αλεξάνδρεια ή στο Μονακό και στη Νάπολη και στο ενδιάμεσο θα αναλώνεσαι σε χαζές δραστηριότητες τύπου «Μουσικές Καρέκλες», «Μίνι Γκολφ» και διαγωνισμούς για το ποια επιβάτισσα θα φιλήσει τους περισσότερους επιβάτες μέσα σε τρία λεπτά. Αν δεν είναι όλα αυτά κακογουστιά τι είναι; Και αντιλέγεις ότι όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια λειτουργούν πάνω κάτω με αυτόν τον τρόπο; Τι τελικά σου μένει όταν επί μια βδομάδα κάνεις πάρτυ και πας στο καζίνο; Μη νομίζεις πως είμαι κανένας ξενέρωτος. Γέλασα λιγάκι όταν μου είπες να πιώ ξύδι και τοποθετήθηκες υπέρ της disco. Πίστεψε με δουλεύω (και ως) dj τα τελευταία οχτώ χρόνια οπότε και άπειρα έχω χορέψει και αρκετά ξύδια έχω πιεί. Απλά αντιλαμβάνομαι την κρουαζιέρα όχι μόνο σαν μια ευκαιρία για να διασκεδάσω αλλά και σαν μια ευκαιρία να μάθω πέντε πράγματα για τα μέρη που πηγαίνω. Όχι σαν τουρίστας, αλλά ως ταξιδιώτης.

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Ο Χανδρής πρόσθεσε στην κρουαζιέρα δεν αφεραισε όμως.  :Wink: 
Για το coctail του captain συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Για όλα τα υπολοιπα διαφωνώ και ειδικά για τα μπουτάκια των κοριτσιών στα show. Τι το άσχημο έχουν?  :Very Happy: 

Κοιτα να δεις...

Απο την αρχή η όλη συζητηση ειναι σε λάθος πλαίσιο διοτι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει άλλο target group, και δεν τις χρειάζονται όλα αυτά.

Αλλα τα πήρα στο σημείο που έγραψες περι νέκταρ. 
Δηλ εκεί που γράφω περι του τσαγιού των Εγγλέζων το οποιο το αναφέρουν μεσα στο site της εταιρίας τους ως ΄΄την μεγάλη συμβολή στον πολιτισμό και στην ανθρωπότητα΄΄ τι σε ενόχλησε και εκεί?

Και εμείς έχουμε δημιουργήσει τον φραπέ αλλα δεν γράψαμε πουθενα ως χώρα πως κάναμε συμβολή στον πολιτισμό με αυτό.  :Razz: 

Σαρκάζομαι και αυτοσαρκάζομαι πολλές φορές οποτε μην με παρεξηγείς.

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΥΓ: Μη βγει κανένας moderator σε στυλ οικουμενικής κυβέρνησης και πει _«αδέρφια καραβολάτρες δεν έχετε να χωρίσετε τίποτα»_ γιατί αντιπαραθέσεις πρέπει να γίνονται. Ησυχία μόνο στα νεκροταφεία (βλ. Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας).


 Εγω που δεν ειμαι moderator μπορω να βγω ???
Ρωτω για να μην υπαρξει παρεξηγηση !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yoR

Πρωτοείδα αυτό το πλοίο το Πάσχα του '88, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στη Ρόδο ως AEGEAN DOLPHIN και θυμάμαι μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση η πλώρη του που έκρυβε όλη τη γέφυρα από την οπτική γωνία του ντόκου! απέναντι του είχε αράξει το QUEEN KOSTANTINA (νομίζω πως το έλεγαν ετσι, ή QUEEN ELENI, ένα παλιό αργεντίνικο μπεζ πλοίο σίγουρα ξέρετε πιο λέω) και το απίθανο ROMANZA! ¶λλες εποχές τότε! Θυμάμαι μόλις γύρισα στο ξενοδοχείο με τους γονείς μου τα ζωγράφισα για να τα θυμάμαι.. 

Ελπίζω να δίνει πάντα, όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και όλα τα πλοία, τέτοιες αναμνήσεις σε όλους μας ειδικά στα παιδιά!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> Πρωτοείδα αυτό το πλοίο το Πάσχα του '88, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στη Ρόδο ως AEGEAN DOLPHIN και θυμάμαι μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση η πλώρη του που έκρυβε όλη τη γέφυρα από την οπτική γωνία του ντόκου! απέναντι του είχε αράξει το QUEEN KOSTANTINA (νομίζω πως το έλεγαν ετσι, ή QUEEN ELENI, ένα παλιό αργεντίνικο μπεζ πλοίο σίγουρα ξέρετε πιο λέω) και το απίθανο ROMANZA! ¶λλες εποχές τότε! Θυμάμαι μόλις γύρισα στο ξενοδοχείο με τους γονείς μου τα ζωγράφισα για να τα θυμάμαι.. 
> 
> Ελπίζω να δίνει πάντα, όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και όλα τα πλοία, τέτοιες αναμνήσεις σε όλους μας ειδικά στα παιδιά!


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
¶ψογος !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEGEAN DOLPHIN το 1995 στον πειραια ετοιμο για αλλη μια κρουαζιερα.

ad.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

> AEGEAN DOLPHIN το 1995 στον πειραια ετοιμο για αλλη μια κρουαζιερα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89634


Aπο τις ωραιότερες παλιές φωτογραφίες του. Που την βρήκες?  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AΣΧΕΤΕ ειναι δικη μου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some photos which I took in different funnel colours through her career as Aegean Dolphin and Aegean 1. The one at Mykonos shows her funnel with the Epirotiki Byzantine cross when she was chartered to them for a short time. At Heraklion harbour she has her original funnel colours as Aegean Dolphin. The one at Rhodes shows her in the livery of Renaissance cruises who also chartered her for a time.

Although she looks good as Aegean Odyssey I still prefer her with her original looks!

Henry. 

scan0556.jpg

scan0557.jpg

scan0558.jpg

scan0559.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

I agree with you Henry! I think her old colours are much better than her new all-white look... Her old funnel is quite more handsome than the new one... But still, she remains a beautiful cruise ship!

----------


## ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ

Very nice scans Henry. Thank you.  :Razz: 
I think she was prettier with her old colors though. Her new funnel is nice, modern, but kind of huge for the size of the ship. I like it but they could have done better job i think.

P.S.

Is it COLORS or COLOURS after all? :mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> ......
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Is it COLORS or COLOURS after all? :mrgreen:


Depends to whom you address it, US (the easy way) or UK (the formal way)?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Observation76

This ship is a great conversion from ferry boat to a cruise ship.
I don't now how Mr Aggelopoulos decide in 1986 to buy a ferryboat instead of a cruise ship.
Maybe he found the ship in a really good price by that time. Maybe it was a good business movement to buy it as a ferryboat, even if the conversion to a cruise ship cost him a hell of a lot money. 

The ship has a great history.
First she was a roro ferryboat. Then she became a cruise ship. Changed name & owners 3 times. she caught fire twice. And now she is brand new as Aegean Odyssey on her 37th birthday. (i think  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Good voyages Aegean Odyssey.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σας που κυκλοφορούν φωτογραφίες του προηγούμενου καραβιού του Αγγελόπουλου? Θυμάμαι μόνο πως το έλεγαν Albatros και ηταν μικρό γύρω στους 8 χιλιάδες τόνους. Είχε φυσικά τα ίδια χρώματα και σήμα με το μετέπειτα μεγαλύτερο Aegean Dolphin. 
Δυστυχώς τότε δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ και δεν παίζουν φωτό του όσο και αν έχω ψάξει. 

Κλασσικό σκαρί, όμορφο καράβι και εκείνο... Μήπως έχει παρει το δικό σας μάτι καμία φωτό του?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καλοσόρισες Observation 76 στο φόρουμ μας. Υπάρχει θέμα για το Albatross εδώ : http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23554

----------


## Observation76

> Καλοσόρισες Observation 76 στο φόρουμ μας. Υπάρχει θέμα για το Albatross εδώ : http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23554


Πολύ ωραίες φωτό. Ευχαριστώ για το Link. Θυμήθηκα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια που το χάζευα στο λιμανι.  :Razz:

----------


## Observation76

Tι θα λέγατε να δουμε και το εσωτερικό του καραβιού? 




Το νεο look της πισινας. Εγινε πενταστερο ξενοδοχείο το καραβακι. Κοιτάξτε ομορφιές. Καμία σχέση με το πως ηταν.





Το όμορφο εξωτερικό μπαρ.





Να ευχαριστήσω το μέλος ενος ξενου forum με το nick name Bert1 που ειχε την καλοσύνη να μοιραστεί τις φωτογραφίες της μαζί μας μιας και της μίλησα για το forum μας, και πήρα την άδεια της να τις ανεβάσω εδώ. Ηταν επιβάτης της πρώτης κρουαζιέρας του Aegean Odyssey.

----------


## Observation76

Παιδιά οι καμπίνες έγιναν κούκλες !!!





Ωραία τα μπαλκόνια στις καμπίνες έτσι?

Ιδου και το μεγαλύτερο σαλόνι του καραβιού που παλαιότερα λάμβαναν μέρος τα σοου.
Τωρα χρησιμοποιείται μονο για τα lectures. 



Και εδώ είναι το μεσαίο σαλόνι του βαποριού. Το πρώην rendezvous bar.



Οι φωτογραφίες ανήκουν στην Bert1.
Copyright Bert1.

----------


## Observation76

Aλλη μια άποψη του πρωην rendezvous bar και νυν Charleston Lounge.



Εδω παλαιότερα βρισκόταν η ντισκο του καραβιου. Τώρα χρησιμοποιείται ως η δεύτερη πιο πρόχειρη τραπεζαρία του πλοίου που ενώνεται με το πίσω μπαλκόνι της πρύμης. 

Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει αυτη η διακόσμηση.



Ο εξωτερικός χώρος όμως μου αρέσει !!!









Copyright Bert1

----------


## Observation76

Πωπω !!! ¶λλαξε εντελώς η ρεσεψιόν του πλοίου...




Η τραπεζαρία. Και αυτή αγνώριστη.



Ορίστε και η νέα υπερκατασκευή με το jacuzzi. 



Η μοναδική παραφωνία για μένα ο τρόπος που διακόσμησαν το observation lounge. Σαν στρατώνας έγινε.
Θα μπορούσε να είναι το πιο ωραιο σημειο του πλοιου όπως ήταν στην παλιά εκδοχή του καραβιού ως πιανο μπαρ. 
Τωρα μου λέει η Bert1 πως δεν είναι κάτι και λειτουργεί μόνο λίγες ώρες της ημέρας. Κρίμα γιατι προσφέρει την καλύτερη θέα.



Copyright Bert1.

----------


## Observation76

Έχω στείλει και e mail στην φίλη Bert1 και ελπίζω να την δούμε και στο δικό μας forum για να την ρωτήσουμε για τις εντυπώσεις της οι οποιες ηταν πολύ θετικές για το καράβι απο τα λίγα που ανταλάξαμε στα pm μας. 

Πως το είδατε το καραβάκι? Πεντάστερο έτσι ???  :Razz:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Όπως συνηθίζουμε να λέμε μεταξύ μας η νεολαία στην Κύπρο: ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΝΕΙ! Καλά ε τα σπάει το καράβι! Αποπνέει έναν αέρα φρεσκάδας που έλειπε στις κρουαζιέρες στα Ελληνικά νησιά! Θα ήταν καλό να βλέπαμε τέτοιες αναβαθμίσεις ξενοδοχειακού και στα δικά μας καράβια (βλ. LOUIS)... Ο χώρος της υποδοχής είναι αρκετά ζεστός, ενω τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα με τα σαλόνια και τις ξαπλώστρες είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Και τι δεν θα έδινα για έστω και μια ώρα ξάπλας κάτω από τον Ελληνικό ήλιο πάνω στο Odyssey. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Observation76

> Όπως συνηθίζουμε να λέμε μεταξύ μας η νεολαία στην Κύπρο: ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΝΕΙ! Καλά ε τα σπάει το καράβι! Αποπνέει έναν αέρα φρεσκάδας που έλειπε στις κρουαζιέρες στα Ελληνικά νησιά! Θα ήταν καλό να βλέπαμε τέτοιες αναβαθμίσεις ξενοδοχειακού και στα δικά μας καράβια (βλ. LOUIS)... Ο χώρος της υποδοχής είναι αρκετά ζεστός, ενω τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα με τα σαλόνια και τις ξαπλώστρες είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Και τι δεν θα έδινα για έστω και μια ώρα ξάπλας κάτω από τον Ελληνικό ήλιο πάνω στο Odyssey. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες!!!


Όντως.
Όταν είδα για πρώτη φορά τις φωτό της πισινας με τις λευκές ξαπλώστρες έμεινα έτσι :shock:

Πολύ προσεγμένη δουλειά. Και ειδικά για όσους έχουν ταξιδέψει η εργασθεί στο συγκεκριμένο καράβι και έχουμε φρέσκες τις παλαιότερες παραστάσεις, τώρα που συγκρίνουμε τις αλλαγές έχουμε μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό.

Το καράβι έγινε υπερλουξ. Θα τολμήσω να πω πως έγινε ένα μικρό seabourn Odyssey σε οτι αφορά την πολυτέλεια.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Θα τολμήσω να πω πως έγινε ένα μικρό seabourn Odyssey σε οτι αφορά την πολυτέλεια.


Υπερβαλουμε λιιιιιιιιγο !!
Να δουμε εδω την πανεμορφη του πλωρη !


IMG_0469.jpg

----------


## Observation76

> Υπερβαλουμε λιιιιιιιιγο !!


Ε εεεεεε εντάξει. :mrgreen:
Odyssey το ένα Odyssey και το άλλο.  :Razz: 

Κρίμα που δεν κυματίζει η Ελληνική σημαία στη πρύμη του να το χαιρόμαστε με την γαλανόλευκη.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Υπερβαλουμε λιιιιιιιιγο !!
> Να δουμε εδω την πανεμορφη του πλωρη !
> 
> 
> IMG_0469.jpg


Thanks for the beautiful photo of the bow! I am a fan of this ship and have followed it closely throughout her career. My personal opinion is that although she looks very smart and they have obviously spent a lot of money on her interiors, she resembles any modern, minimalist boutique hotel style and as such her appointments will not be memorable!!

Since she is specializing in cruising the cradle of civilization and East Med (mainly Greece and the Greek Islands) they should have decorated her in ancient Greek themes like the Epirotiki ships of the 70's and 80's with Greek mythology mosaics etc. (remember Maurice Bailey,Arminio Lozzi and Russel Holmes and their artwork.......absolutely beautiful) 

This would have given her Greek pedigree even more style and elegance and much more of an atmosphere. Its interesting that they have kept some of her original ceilings in the public rooms from her Aegean Dolphin days.

There is also a lack of shelter in the open decks from the sun. Some white awnings would be very welcome!

All in all I think I prefer her interior appointments when she was Aegean Dolphin and Aegean 1. Even though they were not so luxurious but at least the public rooms had ambience. Compare these photos with the pictures I uploaded earlier on in this thread and you will see what I mean.
The Piano Bar at the top deck was a much better place before as has already been mentioned.

Henry.

----------


## lostromos

Henry I agree with you and especially for the Piano Bar (top deck).
Here's a photo of the former Piano Bar...

Συμφωνώ με τον Henry, ιδίως για το Piano Bar. Εδώ μια φωτογραφία αυτού του χώρου όπως ήταν πριν...

----------


## Observation76

> All in all I think I prefer her interior appointments when she was Aegean Dolphin and Aegean 1. Even though they were not so luxurious but at least the public rooms had ambience. Compare these photos with the pictures I uploaded earlier on in this thread and you will see what I mean.
> The Piano Bar at the top deck was a much better place before as has already been mentioned.
> 
> Henry.


Hi Henry.
I agree with you as it concerns the ambience. She had better lounges as an Aegean Dolphin but now she looks more luxurious. 
(Thank god they didn't change the Ambassador lounge as well.  :Very Happy:  I find it very nice. I still remember the lovely shows i used to watch in this lounge)

Most of the ceilings are the same it's true. The ceilings were all ready very modern so why should they change them?

*Things i liked after her renovation.*

The new Marco Polo restaurant. 
The idea to connect the back lounge of the ship with the back balcony via a bar serving both sides.
The new lounge where the rendezvous bar used to be. (I don't like it much as a decor but it looks more luxurious. They removed the ship's shop from that area so the available space for the new bar/lounge  got bigger. 
The new decor of the pool and the new white sun chairs as well. 
Also i liked the new structure behind the funnel and the jacuzzi which looks very small though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
The new cabins and balconies.

I find the ship's decor very minimal. To say the true I'm not to keen with the minimal movement but it helped the ship to look so luxurious.

*Things i didn't like.*

The new funnel. I like the new shape but i think it is too large for the size of the ship.
The new buffet restaurant where the disco used to be. I think it looks like a mall's restaurant.
The way they changed the Observation lounge. It was great as a piano bar. Now it looks like nothing.  :Sad: 

Of course in general lines the ship become prettier after her renovation.

I think that's the style they wanted to give to the ship after all. Let's not forget that the entertaining on board would be the low key for the new company. They didn't care much about that.
The ship's itineraries is the major key.




*(Lostromos* που βρήκες την φωτογραφια του Observation bar τόσο μεγάλη? Την έχω εντοπίσει στο διαδυκτιο αλλα πάντα σε πολύ μικρά μεγέθη.)

----------


## Observation76

Kαι μια σύγκριση.
Before & after.
Οι πάνω φωτογραφίες είναι ως Dolphin και οι απο κάτω ως Odyssey.

Η πηγή των φωτογραφιών είναι απο διαφιμιστικά του Dolphin. Αυτές που ανέβασε ο Henry. Οι καινούριες ως Odyssey απο την φίλη μας την Bert1. Kαι η μια εξωτερική του καραβιού ανήκει στο εδω μέλος artmios sintihakis.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα με το πλοίο εξωτερικά.



Ομορφότερα τα παλιότερα χρώματα (μπλε-πορτοκαλι) αλλα ομορφότερο στη νεοτερα έκδοση του. 


Εδω είναι το ''έγκλημα'' με το Observation bar.



Έτσι όπως το έκαναν δεν μου θυμίζει κρουαζιερόπλοιο αλλα σαλόνι ferry boat. 



Το εστιατόριο του πλοίου.
Και τότε ηταν πανέμορφο αλλα και τώρα ακόμα πιο ωραίο.




Το μεσαίο σαλόνι του καραβιού. Πριν και μετά.

----------


## Observation76

Εδω η σύγκριση είναι λίγο άδικη καθώς δεν συγκρίνουμε χώρο με ίδια ενότητα δηλ μπαρ, αλλα δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Βάζω όμως την φωτογραφία στην σύγκριση καθώς ο χώρος που στέγαζε την ντισκο του καραβιου και τώρα το δεύτερο εστιατοριο είναι ο ίδιος.



Πάντως και επι Dolphin υπήρχε ο μπουφές και τρώγαμε στο σαλόνι της ντισκο.



Εντάξει. Εδώ είναι όλα τα λεφτά !!! Εδω οι διαφορές βγάζουν μάτι !!!!

----------


## lostromos

> *(Lostromos* που βρήκες την φωτογραφια του Observation bar τόσο μεγάλη? Την έχω εντοπίσει στο διαδυκτιο αλλα πάντα σε πολύ μικρά μεγέθη.)


Από διαφημιστικό CD του 2005 που μου έδωσε φίλος τουριστικός πράκτορας. Πάντωσ στο CD το Rendevous lounge ήταν έτσι:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Lostromos and Observation thanks for the great pictures and detailed analysis. I agree with both of you on all these points.

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends,

Here are three more golden oldies which I missed out on the last time!

Henry.

scan0565.jpg

scan0566.jpg

scan0567.jpg

----------


## Observation76

Where did you find these lovely old pictures Henry?  :Razz: 
They are very rare.

----------


## lostromos

> Lostromos and Observation thanks for the great pictures and detailed analysis. I agree with both of you on all these points.
> 
> Cheers
> Henry.


If you wish, I can upload much more from this CD...

----------


## yoR

Πολύ συμπαθητικό και ζεστό ήταν και από ότι βλέπω εξακολουθεί να είναι! Πολύ τυχερο πλοίο τελικά από αδιάφορο οχηματαγωγό που ήταν έγινε μια κούκλα 2 φορές! Πάντα τέτοια εύχομαι και σε άλλα πλοία, κυρίως ΕΓ/ΟΓ!

----------


## Observation76

> If you wish, I can upload much more from this CD...


Please go ahead.
I'm sure Henry agrees :mrgreen:

----------


## lostromos

Εχω μετατρέψει τις ψωτογραφίες σε JPG, γιατί ήταν φορμάτ TIF (CMYK όπως λέει το photoshop). :Confused: 

Panoramic Lounge



Piano Bar (το ίδιο σαλονάκι)



Το κύριο σαλόνι



συνεχίζεται...

----------


## lostromos

Πάμε έξω, στο deck της πισίνας



¶ποψη από πρύμνα προς πλώρα



συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Observation76

Καλα το πανόραμα/Observation lounge τα σπάει πραγματικά. Ακόμα και για την εποχή του ήταν πολυ μπροστά τα σαλονακια του πρωην Dolphin.

Όλη η ομορφιά του πλοιου ηταν το έξω μπαρ πανω απο την πισίνα. Δύσκολα έβρισκες σκαμπο για να κάτσεις όμως εκτός και αν την έστηνες δίπλα.  :Wink: 

Πάντα σκεφτόμουν πως θα ήταν αν είχαν προσθέσει πλευρικά μπαλκόνια, στο ντεκ της πισίνας.

----------


## lostromos

Πήρατε αέρα, ξανά μέσα.

Reception



Τραπεζαρία



Αίθουσα προβολών (αυτός ο χώρος τι είναι τώρα?)



συνεχίζεται...

----------


## lostromos

Και δυό καμπίνες





Δεν βλέπω το σαλόνι που στις φωτογραφίες του Henry αναφέρεται σαν Lido/Disco. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες, με καμπίνες και χορευτές, μπουφέ κλπ.

Αυτά.

----------


## Observation76

Το όμορφο σινεμά του δεν λειτουργεί πια. Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε. Ρώτησα αν υπάρχει την Bert1 που ταξίδεψε πρόσφατα με το καράβι αλλα μου είπε πως δεν τους άφηναν καν να κατέβουν σε αυτό τον όροφο.
Οπότε το γυμναστήριο το σινεμα και το κομμωτήριο που ηταν σε αυτό τον όροφο, πλέον δεν βρίσκονται εκεί.

----------


## Observation76

Eυχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και τις αναμνήσεις που μας έφερες σε όσους το ταξίδεψαν παλαιότερα.

Και ένα μικρό (προχειρο) δείγμα με το τι εννοούσα πριν περι πλευρικων μπαλκονιών πανω απο την πισίνα.
Πιστεύω θα του πήγαινε πολύ. Και χώρος υπάρχει και ειναι κάτι που λείπει αισθητά (Θα έκανε και σκια στους απο κάτω)  :Wink:

----------


## lostromos

:Wink: 


> Και ένα μικρό (προχειρο) δείγμα με το τι εννοούσα πριν περι πλευρικων μπαλκονιών πανω απο την πισίνα.
> Πιστεύω θα του πήγαινε πολύ. Και χώρος υπάρχει και ειναι κάτι που λείπει αισθητά (Θα έκανε και σκια στους απο κάτω)


Σωστός! :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Fantastic photos Lostromos, thank you so much!

Henry. :Smile:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Παιδιά καλησπέρα !


Αν δεν κάνωλάθος είχε γυριστεί και μια Ελληνική ταινία πάνω στο Aegean Dolphin (Όπως λεγόταν τότε) !

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Observation76

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα !
> 
> 
> Αν δεν κάνωλάθος είχε γυριστεί και μια Ελληνική ταινία πάνω στο Aegean Dolphin (Όπως λεγόταν τότε) !
> 
> Ε . Μ . Ψ .


Δεν κάνεις λάθος. Έχει γυριστεί μία αλλα και γω δεν θυμαμαι την ονομασία της. Εεεε δεν πήγε και για οσκαρ που να θυμαμαι?  :Razz:

----------


## lostromos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, έπαιζε ο Σωτήρης Μουστάκας.
Επίσης επειδή έγραψε ένας φίλος με όνομα Καρδάμυλα_Χίος, θυμάσαι ότι το πλοιο είχε έρθει εκεί? Ήμουν σ' αυτη τη ναύλωση... (Quiz)

----------


## yoR

θυμαμαι ηταν και η Ρενα Βλαχοπουλου στη ταινια! απιθανη βιντεοταινια! (επισης δε θυμαμαι το ονομα, τοσο απιθανη...)

----------


## lostromos

> θυμαμαι ηταν και η Ρενα Βλαχοπουλου στη ταινια! απιθανη βιντεοταινια! (επισης δε θυμαμαι το ονομα, τοσο απιθανη...)


Δεν θυμάμαι τη Ρένα Βλαχοπούλου..
Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, έπαιζε ο Σωτήρης Μουστάκας.
> Επίσης επειδή έγραψε ένας φίλος με όνομα Καρδάμυλα_Χίος, θυμάσαι ότι το πλοιο είχε έρθει εκεί? Ήμουν σ' αυτη τη ναύλωση... (Quiz)


Καλησπέρα !

Είχε έρθει στη βάφτιση του Τσάκου και της Κριθαριώτη και μας έξησε το βυθό και αναγκάστηκε να πάει στη Χίο.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο γνωστός ιστορικός Peter Knego θα επιβιβαστεί στο πλοίο για μία κρουαζιέρα στις δυτικές ακτές της Ιταλίας. Εδώ : http://maritimematters.com/2010/05/a...-to-antiquity/
υπάρχει μία σύντομη περιγραφή και ιστορικό του πλοίου. Η κρουαζίερα που θα κάνει ο Knego, θα δημοσιοποιηθεί όπως συνήθως από το Maritime Matters, μία άριστη διαφήμιση για το καράβι λόγω των πολλών καραβολατρών που διαβάζουν για τις θαλασσινές περιηγήσεις από το blog.

----------


## Observation76

Aς δούμε και την γέφυρα του.




Πηγη.


Το monitor στην άκρη της φωτό να είναι για το βυθόμετρο η για το ραντάρ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissiotis

> *Κάτι περίεργες συμπτώσεις σ'αυτό το βαπόρι...*
> 
> *1. Το όνομα ODYSSEY παραπέμπει σε εποχή Παναγόπουλου...*
> *2. Η τρίαινα στην τσιμινιέρα μοιάζει με την κορώνα της Royal Cruise Line...*
> *3. Πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο είναι ο Cpt Παναγιώτης Γιακουμάτος προερχόμενος από τα SUPERFAST της Βόρειας Ευρώπης...*
> *5. Η γραμματοσειρά και το χρώμα του ονόματος θυμίζει τα ODYSSEY της RCL...*
> *6. Η μπλε ρίγα στην τσιμινιέρα και γύρω από το πλοίο...επίσης θυμίζει RCL...*
> 
> *Μήπως τελικά το "ΦΩΣ" δεν ανάβει στην Ζάκυνθο αλλά στον Πειραιά ?*


Τελικά το ίδιο σχολιάζει ανοιχτά και η στήλη "Όσα λένε οι μπίντες μεταξύ τους" στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ Ιουνίου. Αναφέρεται ότι στις 7 Μαΐου ξεκίνησε το AEGEAN ODYSSEY τις κρουαζιέρες του μετά από μετασκευή δύο ετών και καταλήγει: "_Τα σινιάλα του, η ονομασία του και το οικονομικό μέγεθος της κατασκευής του__, φανερώνουν την οικογένεια Παναγόπουλου ως εμπνευστή της νέας σελίδας του πλοίου_".

Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα περισσότερο; Αν είναι αληθές, τότε δεν έχουμε παρά να ευχηθούμε στον άνθρωπο που έδωσε άνευ προηγουμένου ώθηση στην κρουαζιέρα και την ακτοπλοΐα, καλή κι επιτυχημένη επιστροφή!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Τελικά το ίδιο σχολιάζει ανοιχτά και η στήλη "Όσα λένε οι μπίντες μεταξύ τους" στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ Ιουνίου. Αναφέρεται ότι στις 7 Μαΐου ξεκίνησε το AEGEAN ODYSSEY τις κρουαζιέρες του μετά από μετασκευή δύο ετών και καταλήγει: "_Τα σινιάλα του, η ονομασία του και το οικονομικό μέγεθος της κατασκευής του__, φανερώνουν την οικογένεια Παναγόπουλου ως εμπνευστή της νέας σελίδας του πλοίου_".
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα περισσότερο; Αν είναι αληθές, τότε δεν έχουμε παρά να ευχηθούμε στον άνθρωπο που έδωσε άνευ προηγουμένου ώθηση στην κρουαζιέρα και την ακτοπλοΐα, καλή κι επιτυχημένη επιστροφή!


Παραπέμπω και πάλι στο blog του Maritime Matters σχετικά με την ιδιοκτησία του πλοίου : http://maritimematters.com/2010/05/a...-to-antiquity/

----------


## Nissiotis

Η μεγάλη ελληνική ναυτιλία είναι όλο εκπλήξεις, γι'αυτό και σαγηνεύει όσους ασχολούνται και την παρακολουθούν!  :Wink: 

Αλλά ακόμα κι αν εμπνευστής και ιθύνων νους του νέου εγχειρήματος είναι ο ελληνολάτρης κ.Gerry Herrod, τότε τού αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια που με προσεκτικά σχεδιασμένες κινήσεις μοιάζει να βρίσκεται στην αυγή μιας νέας, ποιοτικής προσπάθειας στα βήματα άλλων που διέπρεψαν. Ευχή όλων μας τέτοια εγχειρήματα, σε δύσκολες πραγματικά εποχές για την κρουαζιέρα και τον τουρισμό, να βρουν μιμητές και με ακόμα πιο σύγχρονα και ανταγωνιστικά μέσα!

----------


## panagiotis78

Για να το δούμε δεμένο στο Πειραιά πριν λίγες μέρες

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σε αψογη κατασταση το βαπορακι.
Το μερακι περισεψε στην ουσιαστικα ανακατασκευη του πλοιου,
με προσοχη στη λεπτομερεια.Εχουν αντιγραφει αρκετα στοιχεια απο την
*Royal Cruise Line* του Περικλη Παναγοπουλου οπως χρωματα,oνομα,σινιαλο,γραμματοσειρες κοκ.
Η μονη ισως παραφωνια βρισκεται στην λιγο μπαουλοποιημενη Τσιμινιερα που μαυριζει και πολυ ευκολα αφου οι εξαγωγες των μηχανων ειναι κρυμμενες (δεν εξεχουν).
Για εμας τους καραβολατρες προκειται για ενα εγχειρημα που μακαρι να βρει και αλλους μιμητες αφου οι καιροι ειναι χαλεποι και οι επενδυσεις δυσκολες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Aegean Odyssey στον Πειραιά στις ...22/09/2010. Χαρισμένη σε AegeanIslands, panagiotis78, Nissiotis, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Observation76, kardamyla_hios, lostromos.....και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: . 

AEGEAN ODYSSEY 01 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί ποιό πρίν αλλά όπως φαινετε και απο την φώτο του Παντελή το πλοίο ειναι πλέον με σημαία Μάλτας εδώ και αρκετό καιρό...

----------


## despo

Ναι, με το ξεκίνημά του σήκωσε σημαία Μάλτας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ας δούμε το Aegean Odyssey στον Πειραιά στις ...22/09/2010. Χαρισμένη σε AegeanIslands, panagiotis78, Nissiotis, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Observation76, kardamyla_hios, lostromos.....και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.. 
> 
> AEGEAN ODYSSEY 01 22-09-2010.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε pantelis2009 για την αφιέρωση μιας πραγματικά ωραίας φωτογραφίας.

----------


## vinman

*Χθές βράδυ στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113900

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113901

----------


## leo85

Το Aegean Odyssey αραγμένω στο μεγάλο λιμάνι σήμερα το πρωί...!!!
Χαρισμένη στους: Pantelis2009,vinman,TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA,despo,Apostolos,AegeanIslands,korfou....!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

κρουαζιεροπλοιο.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Aegean Odyssey_..._Πειραιας 5-12-2010_
DSCN8335.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα κάνει από δώ και πέρα ως την άνοιξη?
Δεν πιστεύω βέβαια ότι θα παραμείνει εκεί...

----------


## lostromos

Και μια και ξαναπιαστήκαμε μ' αυτό το αειθαλές πλοίο, να και μια φωτογραφία στη Ρόδο, ως Aegean Dolphin το 1994. Πίσω του, το Triton (Coral της Louis τώρα).

----------


## hayabusa

*μια φωτογραφία που πλοίου και από εμένα καθώς πέρασα και εγώ και από εκεί. Αφιερωμένη στους εορτάζοντες και στους φίλους του πλοίου 


*

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Σε αψογη κατασταση το βαπορακι.
> Το μερακι περισεψε στην ουσιαστικα ανακατασκευη του πλοιου,
> με προσοχη στη λεπτομερεια.Εχουν αντιγραφει αρκετα στοιχεια απο την
> *Royal Cruise Line* του Περικλη Παναγοπουλου οπως χρωματα,oνομα,σινιαλο,γραμματοσειρες κοκ.
> Η μονη ισως παραφωνια βρισκεται στην λιγο μπαουλοποιημενη Τσιμινιερα που μαυριζει και πολυ ευκολα αφου οι εξαγωγες των μηχανων ειναι κρυμμενες (δεν εξεχουν).
> Για εμας τους καραβολατρες προκειται για ενα εγχειρημα που μακαρι να βρει και αλλους μιμητες αφου οι καιροι ειναι χαλεποι και οι επενδυσεις δυσκολες.


Το βαπορι εθεαθει στο Περαμα προφανως για τις απαραιτητες εργασιες επισκευης πριν ξεκινησει το προγραμμα του για την φετινη σεζον.
Με την ευχη να απασχολησει οσο περισσοτερους Ελληνες Ναυτικους οποιασδηποτε ειδικοτητας.

ΥΓ
Αν και χρειαστηκε να γινει αυτοπαραθεση για μια προταση που ειχε παλαιοτερα γινει για αισθητικους και πρακτικους κυριως λογους,
ευχης εργον θα ηταν να πραγματοποιηθει και η επεκταση των εξαγωγων των Κυριων και Βοηθητικων Μηχανων. 
Εδω μια προταση που ακολουθει τη γραμμη της πανω ακμης της τσιμινιερας

Aegean Odyssey Funnel.jpg

----------


## despo

Μακάρι η ευχή σου να εισακουγόταν, αλλά δυστυχώς ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε AegeanIslands..... εθεάθει στο Πέραμα.
Φωτογραφημένο λοιπόν σήμερα το πρωΐ απο την Κυνόσουρα και χαρισμένη σε σένα, despo, hayabusa, lostromos, T.S.S. APOLLON, leo85, vinman, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .



AEGEAN ODYSSEY 02 08-02-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Παντελή, αφου είσαι πάντοτε παρών στο φωτορεπορταζ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως φιλε despo!!!  ο φιλος pantelis2009 ειναι παντα επι των επαλξεων του φωτορεπορταζ!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή 2009 για τις πάντα όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Ότι μπορώ κάνω, όπως άλλοστε και όλοι μας σε αυτό το forum. Απλά τυχαίνει αυτό τον καιρό (λόγο απόλυσης μου) να έχω αρκετό χρόνο :Sad: .

----------


## cpt. mimis

TO ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ.
ΤΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ.
ΑΠΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ... ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ.... ΘΛΙΒΟΜΑΙ....    :Sad:

----------


## lostromos

@pantelis2009
Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε μου.
Βάζω και γώ μιά παλιά (2000) του πλοίου απ' το αρχείο μου, καθώς ήμουν κοντά στην εταιρεία τότε.
Χαρισμένη σ' όλους τους funs του πλοίου.

----------


## lostromos

Και για να σας πάω ακόμη πιό πιίσω, σχεδόν 22 χρόνια πρίν (μόλις κατάλαβα πόσο μεγάλωσα), Πάτμος 7/9/1989.
Χαρισμένη σ' όλους σας.

----------


## pantelis2009

> @pantelis2009
> Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε μου.
> Βάζω και γώ μιά παλιά (2000) του πλοίου απ' το αρχείο μου, καθώς ήμουν κοντά στην εταιρεία τότε.
> Χαρισμένη σ' όλους τους funs του πλοίου.


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις υπέροχες φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## proussos

*Αυτήν την ώρα , το πλοίο ξαναεπιστρέφει εσπευσμένα στην δεξαμενή Νεωρίου από την οποία έπεσε πριν λίγες ώρες. Ακούστηκε για κάποια διαρροή στο bow thruster.*

----------


## lostromos

> *Αυτήν την ώρα , το πλοίο ξαναεπιστρέφει εσπευσμένα στην δεξαμενή Νεωρίου από την οποία έπεσε πριν λίγες ώρες. Ακούστηκε για κάποια διαρροή στο bow thruster.*


Πάντως στο ais δείχνει τώρα, να απομακρύνεται από Σύρο.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους σας, περιπου πριν απο ενα χρονο 26/03/2010
P3260018NA.JPG

----------


## nikitas

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,Η ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΦΟΥΡΤΟΥΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΩΤΗΡΗ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΚΑ...

----------


## tomcat

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ!!!! ΤΗΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΑΡΙΑ ΜΠΟΝΕΛΟΥ(ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΚΑ )ΕΝΩ Ο ΜΟΥΣΤΑΚΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ....
ΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ Η ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΘΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ THREAT ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΒΙΝΤΕΟΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ. ΕΓΩ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 3-4.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο που ανηκει πια στη Voyages of Antiquity ,κανοντας κρουαζιερα σε μερη με εντονο ενδιαφερον απο αποψη πολιτισμου,γυρισε στις 29.10.2012 στον Πειραια,αφησε τους τελευταιους επιβατες ,πηγε στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ που απο ο,τι προσεξα εγιναν καποιες επισκευες σε χωρο ακριβως κατω απο την τσιμινιερα του πλοιου... και αρχες Νοεμβρη αναχωρησε για τον Ινδικο Ωκεανο οπου θα κανει την πρωτη του κρουαζιερα στα εξωτικα αυτα μερη ,δουλευοντας και τους νεκρους για τη μεσογειακη κρουαζιερα μηνες.Μαλιστα σε συνομιλια στο facebook που ειχα με την εταιρια - εχουν μια πολυ active fan page - με ενημερωσαν πως μεσω Suez φυσικα θα κατευθυνοταν στη Βομβαη - Μουμπαι η οπως ο καθενας την λεει.... 

Οπως ητο λογικο  :Sour:  ετρεξα στις 29.10 να βγαλω το πλοιο κατα τη τελευταια του αφιξη για φετος στον Πειραια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Αegean Odyssey  στην Μυκονο  την 1-9-2012

Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN6191LEANDROS 192012.jpg_
_

----------


## SOLSTICE

Το πλοίο από τα τέλη Ιουλίου μέχρι και τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου θα ναυλωθεί στην τουρκική ETStur για 5 κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο! Στους νέους προορισμούς των τούρκων βρίσκονται η Μυτιλήνη κι ο Αγ. Νικόλαος!!

----------


## despo

Να υποθέσω δηλαδή οτι τελειώνει η ναύλωση του Delphin Voyager/Aegean Paradise ;

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Να υποθέσω δηλαδή οτι τελειώνει η ναύλωση του Delphin Voyager/Aegean Paradise ;


Όχι, θα συνεχιστεί και το 2013! Απλά, η εταιρεία ενισχύει το πρόγραμμά της την περίοδο αιχμής, βασικά για τον Αύγουστο!

----------


## despo

Αρα πάει αρκετά καλά η κρουαζιέρα στους γείτονές μας. Αντίθετα με εμάς που τα πάντα συρρικνώνονται και πάνε κατα ....

----------


## lostromos

> Το πλοίο από τα τέλη Ιουλίου μέχρι και τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου θα ναυλωθεί στην τουρκική ETStur για 5 κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο! Στους νέους προορισμούς των τούρκων βρίσκονται η Μυτιλήνη κι ο Αγ. Νικόλαος!!


Ο Αύγουστος ήταν ανέκαθεν ο "αδύνατος μήνας" για Αμερικάνικη πελατεία, αυτή που στοχεύει η εταιρεία του Aegean Odyssey.
Αντίθετα, για τους Τούρκους (όπως και για τους Έλληνες), είναι ο δυνατός μήνας.
Έξυπνη κίνηση της "Voyages to Antiquites". Συνεργασία με ETStur, οπότε για τον Αύγουστο, το μισό πλοίο θα έχει Τούρκους. Το άλλο μισό θα το γεμίσουν από άλλες αγορές.
Το πρόγραμμα των κρουαζιερών του για το 2013 (όπου φαίνεται αυτή η αλλαγή), εδώ.
Το "Aegean Paradise", δηλ. το άλλο πλοίο της ETStur (στα blogs γράφουν ότι ο πλοιοκτήτης είναι Έλληνας), ποιό είναι?

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το "Aegean Paradise", δηλ. το άλλο πλοίο της ETStur (στα blogs γράφουν ότι ο πλοιοκτήτης είναι Έλληνας), ποιό είναι?


Αυτο εδω που ανηκει στο Βικτωρα Ρεστη..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σαν Aegean I στις 27-11-2008 όταν έκανε τη μεγάλη μετασκευή του στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

Aegean I 03 27-11-2008.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ας το δούμε σαν Aegean I στις 27-11-2008 όταν έκανε τη μεγάλη μετασκευή του στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Aegean I 03 27-11-2008.jpg


Όπως πάντα πανταχού παρόν..... Ευχαριστούμε....  :Surprised:

----------


## Aquaman

Το 2010 στα ανοιχτα της Μαλτας..πανταχου παρον σε ολη την Μεσογειο.

----------


## Cape P

τωρα χειμωνα πρεπει να ειναι far east για κρουαζιερες

----------


## Aquaman

Στην Σαντορινη το 2011.

----------


## Aquaman

Ξεχασα την φωτο προηγουμενως, δεν ειναι και συμμαχος η προχωρημενη ωρα  :Razz:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good aerial photo by Roy Batty on Shipspotting probably taken at the same time as the above shot by Aquaman.

Henry.

1789268.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Σαντορίνη 30-08-2013.P1090371.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο Aegean Odyssey στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 24-8-2013

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9549 leandros.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πρυμοδετημένο στο νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Aegean Odyssey
*Σήμερα στην Ερμούπολη!

DSCN98801.jpg DSCN9878.jpg DSCN9875.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN ODYSSEY ενώ μαζεύει κάβους και ετοιμάζετε για αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13-10-2011.

AEGEAN ODYSSEY 24 13-10-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aegean Odyssey έφυγε από το μόλο της Δραπετσώνας που ήταν, μάλλον έκανε πετρέλευση στη ράδα του Πειραιά και πριν λίγο έφυγε με προορισμό όπως γράφει το Suez. Αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά από την Αίγινα με 13,5 knots.
Γιατί άραγε????? Έχει κανονίσει κρουαζιέρες προς τα κει??????

----------


## kalypso

Στις 23/12/2014 αναχωρεί απο τη Μομπάσα της Κένυας για δεκαπενθήμερη κρουαζιέρα στον Ινδικο ωκεανό.
συγκεκριμενα το προγραμμα εχει ως εξής: αναχώρηση Mombasa Kenya,1: Zanzibar Tanzania,2: Mamoudzou Mayotte, 3η Mahe island Seychelles, 4:La Digue island Seychelles,5: Kuda Bandos Maldives,6: Galle Sri Lanka, άφιξη Colombo Sri Lanka.
Στη συνεχεια θα επισκεφτεί την Ινδία,Μαλαισία,Μιανμάρ,Ταϊλανδή και Σιγκαπούρη σε μια συνδυαστική κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Hard to believe she once looked like this !
(from an ebay postcard)
Henry.

Narcis.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Unbelievable Henry  !!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Πρώτη φορά το βλέπουμε ενεργό σαν NARCIS. Δεν απέχει πολύ απο ένα τυπικό ro/ro (και με triple stacking τα κοντέινερ στο weather deck!) με τα τρεξιματάκια του και το τίγκα φορτίο... Που να ξερε ότι θα έφθανε κοντά 40 χρονών με το μέλλον του να είναι ακόμα λαμπρό! 
Thanks a lot Henry for the photo! Still it is unbelievable that a ro/ro still remain alive as a cruise ship!

----------


## tolaras

Παρασκευη 24 Ιουλιου, λιμανι Μυτιληνης... Το πλοιο αναχωρει...
DSCI0678.jpgDSCI0679.jpgDSCI0680.jpgDSCI0681.jpgDSCI0682.jpg Σημειωση: Στην πρωτη φωτο, φαινεται διπλα στο πλοιο και το ρυμουλκο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Σ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φαινεται διπλα στο πλοιο και το ρυμουλκο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Σ...


Ώστε όταν χρειάζεται, έρχεται από τη Χίο αυτό το Ρ/Κ του Συμιακάκη .

----------


## tolaras

Οχι, το ρυμουλκο, εχει ως βαση το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης εδω και κατι χρονια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο AEGEAN ODYSSEY όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 26-05-2015, φωτογραφημένο στην ωραία Κέρκυρα. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

AEGEAN-ODYSSEY-42-26-05-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο στις 04/04 είχε ανέβει στη δεξαμενή της Σύρου για τη συντήρηση στα ύφαλα και σήμερα τελείωσε. Αυτή την ώρα φαίνεται αραγμένο ανάμεσα Σύρο - Τήνο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δεμένο στον προλιμένα.

IMG_0075.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 16/04/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την Παρασκευή αργά το βράδυ κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, και χθες Σάββατο το μεσημέρι μεθόρμισε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας. Δεδομένου ότι βρσκόμαστε στο αποκορύφωμα της τουριστικής περιόδου, λογικά θα έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάποια έκτακτη επισκευή.

----------


## despo

> Την Παρασκευή αργά το βράδυ κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, και χθες Σάββατο το μεσημέρι μεθόρμισε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας. Δεδομένου ότι βρσκόμαστε στο αποκορύφωμα της τουριστικής περιόδου, λογικά θα έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάποια έκτακτη επισκευή.


Αν και δεν μπορεί κανεις να αποκλείσει τίποτα, αφου σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του επανέρχεται στην ενεργό δράση αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, αυτό ομως που με σιγουριά μπορώ να πώ οτι πάντοτε μεσολαβεί αυτή την περίοδο ένα κενό χρονικό διάστημα, οπου το πλοίο δεν κάνει κρουαζιέρες. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο κενό αυτό χρονικό διάστημα πρόπερσι είχε ναυλωθεί σαν 2ο πλοίο στην Τουρκικη Etstur.

----------


## renetoes

> Αν και δεν μπορεί κανεις να αποκλείσει τίποτα, αφου σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του επανέρχεται στην ενεργό δράση αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, αυτό ομως που με σιγουριά μπορώ να πώ οτι πάντοτε μεσολαβεί αυτή την περίοδο ένα κενό χρονικό διάστημα, οπου το πλοίο δεν κάνει κρουαζιέρες. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο κενό αυτό χρονικό διάστημα πρόπερσι είχε ναυλωθεί σαν 2ο πλοίο στην Τουρκικη Etstur.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το συνάντησα την Παρασκευή 29/7 να βγαίνει απόγευμα από τη Μύκονο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0001.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 26/11/2016_

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σε κατάσταση χειμερινής ακινησίας, πρυμοδετημένο δηλαδή στην ακτή Ξαβέρη.

IMG_0009.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 26/11/2016_

----------


## alkeos

Το Aegean Odyssey σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη

PA150038.jpgPA150047.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη του Περάματος από τις 14/03 έως τις 24/03/2018

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το πρωί,πήγε με ρυμουλκά στο Κερατσίνι,ειχε και πολυ αέρα.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aegean Odyssey έχει βγει για το δεξαμενισμό του στη ....μεσαία (παλαιά μεγάλη) δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από το ferryboat και από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

AEGEAN-ODYSSEY-45-30-03-2018.jpg AEGEAN-ODYSSEY-46-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και έχει πάει στο πράσινο του Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές έκανε δοκιμαστικό και μετά πήγε στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aegean Odyssey από χθες βρίσκεται στην Κέρκυρα. Εδώ σε σημερινή πρωινή του φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλοίο.

AEGEAN-ODYSSEY-50-19-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χειμερινή ακινησία για το πλοίο ??? Εδώ και πέντε ημέρες βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην ακτή Ξαβέρη στον Πειραιά.

IMG_0029.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 08/12/2018_

----------


## despo

Και εγώ είχα την ίδια απορία οταν ακόμα το πλοίο κατευθυνόταν στον Πειραιά. Ανοιξα τότε την σελίδα της εταιρείας και έδειχνε οτι θα συνέχιζε τις κρουαζιέρες με αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά γύρω στις 18/12. Ομως τώρα η επίσημη σελίδα δεν ανοίγει καθόλου για να δεί κάποιος τις επόμενες κρουαζιέρες και δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

----------


## despo

Ηδη το βλέπω να έχει φύγει απο τον Πειραιά με κατεύθυνση τη Διώρυγα του Σουεζ. Καλά ταξείδια να έχει !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Με την δεκαετία του 60 να αναπτύσσεται με γρήγορους ρυθμούς η εμπορική ναυτιλία μεταξύ των χωρών της Μεσογείου, πολλές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες ιδιωτικές και κρατικές άρχισαν να επενδύουν στην αγορά επιβατηγών και φορτηγο-ποσταλιών που συνέδεαν λιμάνια της Μεσογείου από την Γαλλία και Ιταλία μέχρι την Αίγυπτο, το Ισραήλ, την Τουρκία, την Κύπρο και τον Λίβανο. Μία από αυτές, η κρατική ZIM Lines του Ισραήλ, είχε στην ιδιοκτησία της τρία επιβατηγά για την γραμμή της Μεσογείου, τα Theodor Herzl, Jerusalem και Moledet.  Το αεροπλάνο όμως, τα κοντεϊνεράδικα  και τα καθαρόαιμα φέρρυ πήραν την σκυτάλη στα τέλη της δεκαετίας και όλες σχεδόν οι εταιρίες άρχισαν να στρέφονται σε εμπορικές μεταφορές φορτίων χωρίς επιβάτες. Η Zim αποφάσισε το 1969 να κλείσει οριστικά το επιβατηγό της τμήμα πουλώντας το τελευταίο καράβι της Moledet στην Ηπειρωτική. Το 1971 ανέθεσε  την ναυπήγηση δύο αδελφών Ro-Ro/Cargo στα ναυπηγεία Santierul Naval Galatz S.A. στην Ρουμανία και το πρώτο που καθελκύστηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1972 πήρε το όνομα Narcis. Το δεύτερο που ακολούθησε λίγους μήνες μετά ονομάστηκε Iris-το μετέπειτα Αγία Γαλήνη των Μινωικών Γραμμών. Η πορτάδα αυτή των πέντε συνολικά Ro-Ro που ναυπηγήθηκαν στα ρουμάνικα ναυπηγεία είχε χωρητικότητα 8.224 τόνους grt, μήκος 111,5 μέτρα, πλάτος 20 μέτρα, μπορούσε να φιλοξενήσει στο γκαράζ 47 νταλίκες και 151 αυτοκίνητα και 12 οδηγούς σε καμπίνες, είχε δύο 14κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Pielstick-Crossley συν. 13.800 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων (max 17,5). Το Narcis ολοκληρώθηκε στις 22 Αυγούστου του 1973 και ξεκίνησε τα μεσογειακά του δρομολόγια συνδέοντας λιμάνια της Μεσογείου με την Χάϊφα. Την δεκαετία του 80 όμως φάνηκε καθαρά ότι τα καράβια αυτά δεν είχαν μέλλον καθώς τα πλοία μεταφοράς κοντέινερ και τα αυτοκινητάδικα είχαν πλέον το μερίδιο του λέοντος και βγήκαν προς πώληση. Η μονοβάπορη εταιρία Dolphin Hellas Shipping S.A του Πειραιά με κύριο μέτοχο τον καπτα-Ανάργυρο Αγγελόπουλο που είχε στην ιδιοκτησία της το κρουαζιερόπλοιο TSS Albatross, θέλοντας να επεκτείνει τις κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο αγόρασε το Narcis και το έφερε στο Πέραμα με σκοπό την μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το προσωρινό όνομα Alkyon. Το 1986 ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες στο Πέραμα και στην συνέχεια στην Χαλκίδα όπου κτίστηκε νέα υπερκατασκευή πάνω στην υφιστάμενη (νέα χωρητικότητα 11.563 τόνοι grt), επιμηκύνθηκε η πλώρη και η πρύμη με συνολικά 29 μέτρα (νέο μήκος 140,50 μέτρα), δημιουργήθηκε ένα πανοραμικό σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα, νέα μονή τσιμινιέρα σε αντικατάσταση των διπλών,  εξωτερική πισίνα με ανεμοθώρακες και χώροι ηλιοθεραπείας στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα και καμπίνες για 720 επιβάτες με τα ανάλογα σαλόνια, μπαρ, εστιατόριο, κινηματογράφο, κατάστημα δώρων, καζίνο, κομμωτήριο/κουρείο, κλπ. Η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση δανείστηκε πολλά στοιχεία από το γερμανικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο Europa της Hapag-Lloyd σε μικρότερη φυσικά κλίμακα, όπως το πανοραμικό σαλόνι, το σχήμα της τσιμινιέρας, η υπερκατασκευή της πρύμης, ακόμα και το πορτοκαλί και μπλε χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας που παρέπεμπαν στα χρώματα της Hapag-Lloyd. Με το νέο όνομα Aegean Dolphin ξεκίνησε το 1988 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες προς Βενετία, Δαλματικές ακτές, νησιά του Αιγαίου και Έφεσσο. Το φθινόπωρο του 1989 είχε προγραμματιστεί η ναύλωση του καραβιού στην εταιρία South Pacific Cruise Services με το όνομα Dolphin για κρουαζιέρες στον νότιο Ειρηνικό και την Νέα Καληδονία με βάση το Σίδνεϋ αλλά γρήγορα συνειδητοποιήθηκε από τους ναυλωτές ότι  η ταχύτητα του καραβιού δεν ήταν αρκετή για να καλύψει το πρόγραμμα της κρουαζιέρας και έτσι η ναύλωση δεν προχώρησε, επακολούθησε δικαστική διαμάχη με την χρεοκοπία της South Pacific Cruise Services και το καράβι μετονομάστηκε πάλι το 1990 σε Aegean Dolphin συνεχίζοντας τις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Βενετίας, νησιών Αιγαίου και Kusadasi. Το 1992 ναυλωμένο από την Ηπειρωτική σε αντικατάσταση του Οδυσσέα έκανε κάποιες κρουαζιέρες στην Ν. Αφρική για λογαριασμό του τοπικού tour operator TFC. Τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια συνέχισε τις κρουαζιέρες για λογαριασμό της Dolphin Hellas μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 1994 που παροπλίστηκε για τον χειμώνα στον κόλπο του Περάματος. Το 1996 ναυλώθηκε με το όνομα Aegean I στην εταιρία Discovery Cruises για κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο και στην συνέχεια από την Renaissance Cruises, φορώντας τα σινιάλα της,  για κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Έφεσσο η οποία ήταν σε αναμονή της παραλαβής οκτώ νεότευκτων κρουαζιερόπλοιων της σειράς «R». Το 1997 και 1998 ναυλώθηκε στην Golden Sun Cruises με έδρα τον Πειραιά η οποία ήταν συνδεδεμένη ιδιοκτησιακά με την Dolphin Hellas για 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και την Έφεσσο (Kusadasi). Το 1998 μετά την καλοκαιρινή σαιζόν η ιδιοκτησία του καραβιού μεταφέρθηκε στην Golden Sun Cruises και τα επόμενα 7 χρόνια συνέχισε τις 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του στο Αιγαίο. Το 2005 η Louis Cruise Lines απέκτησε το πλειοψηφικό πακέτο της Golden Sun Cruises δημιουργώντας την Golden Star Cruises αλλά μία δικαστική διαμάχη της Louis με τους αρχικούς μετόχους οδήγησε το καράβι σε παροπλισμό στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Το 2008 αγοράστηκε από την εταιρία Aegean Experience MC με έδρα τον Πειραιά. Η Aegean Experience MC ιδρύθηκε από τον άγγλο Gerry Herrod γνωστό από την ίδρυση των Ocean Cruise Lines, Orient Lines και Discovery Cruises. Το επόμενο έτος το καράβι μεταφέρθηκε στη Δραπετσώνα όπου ξεκίνησε μια ριζικά ανακαίνιση η οποία δεν περιορίστηκε στους εσωτερικούς χώρους αλλά και στους εξωτερικούς. Η τσιμινιέρα «ντύθηκε» με ελάσματα και απέκτησε μία πιο τετραγωνισμένη μορφή και μεγαλύτερο όγκο με εκτροπέα της κάπνας, δημιουργήθηκαν 6 σουίτες και 42 εξωτερικές καμπίνες στην πρύμη με μπαλκόνι, μειώθηκε ο αριθμός των καμπινών δημιουργώντας νέες ευρύχωρες ενώνοντας δύο καμπίνες σε μία δίκλινη, δημιουργήθηκαν επίσης μονόκλινες καμπίνες και διαμορφώθηκαν όλοι οι εσωτερικοί χώροι με την λειτουργία ενός επιπλέον εστιατορίου-cafe στην πρύμη. Στην συνέχεια οδηγήθηκε στο Νεώριο της Σύρου όπου ολοκληρώθηκε η ανακαίνισή του. Η νέα χωρητικότητά του ήταν 12.094 τόνοι grt, με μειωμένη χωρητικότητα επιβατών σε 386 και 180 άτομα πλήρωμα. Το καράβι πλήρως ανανεωμένο με το όνομα Aegean Odyssey εγγράφηκε στην εταιρία Aegean Experience Maritime Co. με ελληνική σημαία και έδρα τον Πειραιά και  διαχειρίστρια εταιρία με την εμπορική επωνυμία την Voyages to Antiquity. Το σινιάλο με την χρυσή κορώνα και τα χρώματα της νέας εταιρίας παρέπεμπαν στην Royal Cruise Line χωρίς όμως σχέση με την πρώην εταιρία συμφερόντων Παναγόπουλου. Το 2010 ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες με σημαία Μάλτας στην Μεσόγειο επισκεπτόμενο διαφορετικούς προορισμούς κυρίως αρχαιολογικού ενδιαφέροντος. Το εγχείρημα είναι παραπλήσιο αυτού της Swan Hellenic με διαφορετικής ειδικότητας ομιλητές επισκέπτες οι οποίοι ενημερώνουν τους επιβάτες για τους ενδιαφέροντες τόπους επίσκεψης και οι κρουαζιέρες απευθύνονται σε επιβάτες μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας  με ενδιαφέροντα σε αρχαιολογικά, θρησκευτικά, πολιτιστικά, κλπ. θέματα. Το καλοκαίρι του 2013 ναυλώθηκε για δύο μήνες στην τουρκική Etstur. Τον Ιούνιο του 2016 μετά τον απόπλου του από το Ντόβερ με 298 επιβάτες και 171 άτομα πλήρωμα ενώ έπλεε κοντά στις γαλλικές ακτές σημειώθηκε πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο η οποία σβήστηκε έγκαιρα από το πλήρωμα και το πλοίο κατέφυγε το Χερβούργο όπου παρέμεινε μερικές ημέρες για επισκευές. Εκτός από τους κλασσικούς προορισμούς του στην δυτική και ανατολική Μεσόγειο οι κρουαζιέρες επεκτάθηκαν και σε 15ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Αγγλία, την Νορβηγία και Βόρειο Θάλασσα, τα νησιά του Ατλαντικού,  την Μαύρη Θάλασσα, την Αφρική και τα νησιά στις Σεϋχέλλες μέχρι την Ινδία, την Σρι Λάνκα, Μαλαισία, Μιανμάρ, Ταϊλάνδη και Σιγκαπούρη. Το 2016 άλλαξε σημαία σε Παναμά και για το 2019 προβλέπονται διαφορετικές κρουαζιέρες 15-29 ημερών στην Ευρώπη, Αφρική και Ασία.

Η αρχική μορφή των 5 αδελφών Ro-Ro όπως το Silver Moon.
silver_moon_1985.jpg

Με την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευής σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ως Aegean Dolphin
aegean_dolphin.jpg

Ναυλωμένο στην Renaissance Cruises σαν Aegean I
Aegean I-Renaissance.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της Golden Sun Cruises
Aegean-I-06-02-00.jpg

Με την νέα του μορφή σαν Aegean Odyssey
AEGEAN ODYSSEY.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia.com, shipspotting.com, faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS QAM το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της αρχικής μετασκευής έγινε στο Πέραμα,το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι.
Η αρχική τσιμινιέρα αποτελούσε συνένωση των 2 πλευρικών που είχε σαν ρο-ρό.
Απ΄όσο έχω ακουσει κ διαβάσει είναι συμφερόντων της οικογένειας Παναγόπουλου.

----------


## despo

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον το οδοιπορικό του πλοίου απο τον φίλο TSS Queen Anna Maria. Και εγώ θυμάμαι οτι η μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο έγινε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι η μετασκευή έγινε στο Πέραμα και η συνέχεια στην Χαλκίδα όπως άλλωστε αναφέρω. ¶λλωστε υπάρχουν εδώ στο φόρουμ φωτογραφίες από το Πέραμα όπου κτίστηκε η υπερκατασκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ρυμουλκούμενο κατέπλευσε χθες στη Σούδα το AEGEAN ODYSSEY λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης*Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Χανίων, για βλάβη στην κύρια μηχανήτου Κ/Ζ AEGEAN ODYSSEY, σημαίας Παναμά, το οποίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Βαλέτα Μάλτας με προορισμό τον λιμένα Σούδας.
Το AEGEAN ODYSSEY το οποίο μετέφερε 339 επιβάτες, κατέπλευσε συνοδεία των Ρ/Κ ΘΥ Ι, Ν.Π. 4238 και ΤΙΤΑΝ Ν.Θ. 234, στον λιμένα Σούδας, όπου προσδέθηκε με ασφάλεια, χωρίς να αναφερθεί τραυματισμός ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Από  την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού αποκατάστασης βλάβης και διατήρησης κλάσης από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> *Ρυμουλκούμενο κατέπλευσε χθες στη Σούδα το AEGEAN ODYSSEY λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης 
> *Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Χανίων, για βλάβη στην κύρια μηχανήτου Κ/Ζ AEGEAN ODYSSEY, σημαίας Παναμά, το οποίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Βαλέτα Μάλτας με προορισμό τον λιμένα Σούδας.


Το πλοίο βγήκε από το λιμάνι της Σούδας στις 2019-04-22 12:49 με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο, αλλά τώρα (14:30) επιστρέφει στη Σούδα. Δοκιμαστικό μετά την επισκευή άραγε;

----------


## esperos

Το συμβάν  μου έφερε στο νου ένα περιστατικό που έζησα πριν 29 χρόνια στην Πάτρα. Ήταν Δευτέρα 30 Ιουλίου 1990 όταν άρτι αφιχθείς  από Ancona το πρωί παρέμεινα όλη την μέρα στο λιμάνι για φωτογραφικό κυνήγι. Ξαφνικά γύρω  στο μεσημέρι βλέπω να πλησιάζει το λιμάνι το AEGEAN DOLPHIN πράγμα παράξενο για προσέγγιση του βάσει προγράμματος της κρουαζιέρας του. Τελικά το πλοίο πλεύρισε και όλοι οι επιβάτες επιβιβάστηκαν σε πούλμαν και μεταφέρθηκαν στην Αθήνα. Μου έμεινε η εντύπωση ότι πλοίο προσέγγισε εκτάκτως για κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Η φωτογραφία είναι από την άφιξη του στη Πάτρα.

AEGEAN DOLPHIN.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Ρυμουλκούμενο κατέπλευσε χθες στη Σούδα το AEGEAN ODYSSEY λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης*
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Χανίων, για βλάβη στην κύρια μηχανήτου Κ/Ζ AEGEAN ODYSSEY, σημαίας Παναμά, το οποίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Βαλέτα Μάλτας με προορισμό τον λιμένα Σούδας.
> Το AEGEAN ODYSSEY το οποίο μετέφερε 339 επιβάτες, κατέπλευσε συνοδεία των Ρ/Κ ΘΥ Ι, Ν.Π. 4238 και ΤΙΤΑΝ Ν.Θ. 234, στον λιμένα Σούδας, όπου προσδέθηκε με ασφάλεια, χωρίς να αναφερθεί τραυματισμός ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
> Από  την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού αποκατάστασης βλάβης και διατήρησης κλάσης από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.


Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες στο διαδίκτυο το πλοίο θα επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά από την παρούσα κρουαζιέρα του το Σάββατο και θα αρχίσουν οι επισκευές στο μηχανοστάσιο που θα κρατήσουν 4 μήνες. Στους επιβάτες που είχαν κάνει κράτηση επιστρέφονται τα χρήματα τους. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο παραμένει υπό επισκευή και αναμένεται να επιστρέψει σε δράση το Σεπτέμβριο.
Στο μεταξύ ανακοινώθηκε η τριετής ναυλωση του στην αμερικανική Roas Scholar για φοίτηση εν πλω, με αφετηρία τον Απρίλη του 2020. 
Αν όλα πάνε καλά, οταν ολοκληρωθεί το καραβάκι που ανακατασκευάστηκε στα μέρη μας θα συμπληρώνει μισό αιώνα ζωής. Ποιός θα το περίμενε οταν καθελκυοταν στα Ρουμάνικα ναυπηγεία;

----------


## manoubras 33

Το προσέχουν το βαπόρι μπράβο στους ναυτικούς του, εδω σε μια χθεσινή πόζα στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης.

DSCN0685.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το προσέχουν το βαπόρι μπράβο στους ναυτικούς του, εδω σε μια χθεσινή πόζα στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης.
> 
> DSCN0685.JPG


Κρουαζιερόπλοιο  είναι,το θέμα είναι εκεί που δεν φθάνει ο επιβάτης.Αλλά δεν φαντάζομαι,οικογένεια Παναγόπουλου βλέπεις.

----------


## manoubras 33

Τρείς πόζες του όμορφου πλοιου απο την χθεσινή άφιξη στο ναυπηγείο της Σύρου. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανεβεί δεξαμενή.

DSCN1485.JPG DSCN1487.JPG DSCN1483.JPG

----------

